# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #4371 Xrisoula, Κορυδαλλός

## mojiro

ο κόμβος *#4371 Xrisoula* βρίσκεται κάτω από την Λεωφ. Γρ. Λαμπράκη στο ύψος των
φυλακών. Αποτελείται απο 1 Router με Mikrotik RouterOS 2.8.22 και από ένα Server με
Linux Slackware 9.1 με Kernel 2.4.26 για τα services.

Υπάρχει και δουλεύει κανονικά Access Point με ελεύθερη πρόσβαση, με SSID
*awmn4371-XRISOULA-AP*. Έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί χειροποιήτη Omni 4dBm.

Ο κόμβος είναι πλήρως συμβατός με την τεχνολογία 802.11a και σχεδόν όλα τα
BB-Links εκπέμπουν μεταξύ 5400 & 5700 MHz.

Πλέον υπάρχουν 8 BB-Links, τα οποία είναι (με σειρά δημιουργίας):
*1) #1552 ShadowCaster - 802.11a 54Mbits
2) #1832 mojiro - 802.11b 11Mbits
3) #3460 Petzi - 802.11a 36Mbits
..) #3530 Jz εχει καταργηθεί λόγω μετακόμισης του Jz.
4) #7051 Seaman - 802.11a 54Mbits
5) #191 DiGi - 802.11a 36Mbits
6) #1851 SV1OE - 802.11a 36Mbits
7) #6674 SW1GGW - 802.11a 54Mbits
8) #4351 Viper7gr - 802.11a 36Mbits
*

Τα services που τρέχουν αυτή τη στιγμή, είναι τα εξής:
*WWW:*
http://www.kapa.awmn
http://www.howto.awmn
http://www.soublakia.awmn
http://wlan.kapa.awmn
http://hostap.kapa.awmn
http://www.wahoo.awmn
http://www.herouvim.awmn
http://www.nya.awmn http://www.nya-secrets.awmn
http://www.klik.awmn
http://athinorama.kapa.awmn
http://www.parapente.awmn
*MySQL:* mysql://mysql.kapa.awmn
*Cacti:* http://cacti.kapa.awmn
*SNMP:* 10.86.87.129
*FTP:* ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn
*Samba:* file://///samba.kapa.awmn/movies
*Shoutcast:* http://radio.kapa.awmn:8000/listen.pls
*DNS:* 10.86.87.129 (πέζει για όλο το HWN & για Internet)
*VOIP:* voip.kapa.awmn (δέχεται και Guest Acounts)

Ο κόμβος μπορεί να σας προσφέρει hosting για site με δυνατότητες όπως PHP, PHP-BB,
PHP-Nuke, Perl, MySQL, SSI, Gd και upload μέσω FTP ή Samba(Windows Shares).

Επίσης προσφέρεται και DNS Hosting σε κόμβους.


*Σημείωση:* Ο ιδιοκτήτης/διαχειρηστής του κόμβου είναι ο *Petzi* και εγώ βοηθώ στα δίαφορα
στησίματα των interfaces. Όποτε χρειαστήτε κατι μπορείτε να επικοινωνήσετε και με τον *Petzi*.

----------


## petzi

Καθόλου τύχη μάλλον δεν υπάρχει προς εκείνη την κατεύθυνση (σε τέτοια απόσταση) εξαιτίας θορύβου που υπάρχει ή που θα προκαλέσουμε.....
Το interface στράφηκε προς την περιοχή Πλατείας Χαλκηδόνας /Νικαια (πείρπου στην κάτω αριστερά γωνία του παραπάνω χάρτη )με τελικό στόχο τον craven για την δευτερη προσπάθεια. Μακάρι να κάτσει. Το ESSID είναι awmn4371-8elo-bb. 
Αν παρεπιμτόντως βλέπει κανείς άλλος κάτι αποστείλατε pm.

----------


## bowie

Προς Mojiro: o χάρτης γιατί δεν με έχει???
μήπως είναι ένας νέος αποκλεισμός???
παρακαλώ να με βάλεις στον χάρτη αλλιώς θα χρησιμοποιήσω όλα τα νόμιμα και παράνομα μεσα!!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::  

κάθε ομοιότητα με ανάλογο topic είναι σύμπτωση

----------


## petzi

Αρνητικό το αποτέλεσμα με craven.... (thanx για τη διπλή προσπάθεια)
Ο Πειραιάς παραμένει ο στόχος. Το IF "κοιτάζει ακόμα πρός τη μεριά του craven μέχρι την Τετάρτη, οπότε και καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων θα στραφεί πιο νότια προς Πειραιά. Θα ακολουθήσει ενημέρωση με πίνακα a la mojiro....

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Προς Mojiro: o χάρτης γιατί δεν με έχει???
> μήπως είναι ένας νέος αποκλεισμός???
> παρακαλώ να με βάλεις στον χάρτη αλλιώς θα χρησιμοποιήσω όλα τα νόμιμα και παράνομα μεσα!!!!
>     
> 
> κάθε ομοιότητα με ανάλογο topic είναι σύμπτωση


Μην τον βάλεται στον χάρτη, ασε τώρα που παίζουν όλα καλά μην μας γκαντεμιάσει και κοκκινήσουν όλοι οι κόμβοι...  ::   ::   :: 

Εξάλου άμα βάλεις όλους τους client μου αυτό δεν θα είναι χάρτης αλλά η φανέλα του παθηναικού... πράσινο ριγέ...  ::   ::   :: 

Και εαν δεν βρειτε link μην σκάτε το κόβουμε και το ξαναστήνουμε το μεταξύ μας να περνάει η ώρα...  ::

----------


## petzi

μπράβο ρε shadow και έλεγα πως θα περάσω τα απογεύματά μου....
ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ 2οΒΒLINK ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

να ετοιμαζομαστε σιγα-σιγα για την τεταρτη....

----------


## mojiro

ακυρων.....

λογω δικων μου εργασιων, καθως και εκτακτου ταξιδιου του petzi

----------


## mojiro

λογω λανθασμενης στοχευσης το πιατο για το bblink
δεν κοιταει τον fireball αλλα εντελως συμπτοματικα
ειναι πανω στον vmanolis.

μενει δηλαδη να γινει ενα ακαναρισματακι απο την
πλευρα του και να μας πει αν το βλεπει.

----------


## ShadowCaster

Λανθασμένη στόχευση το λες εσύ αυτό ????? Έπρεπε να πεις κουνήθηκε λίγο από τον αέρα, μόνο 60 μοιρες λάθος έκανες σιγά !!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bowie

είναι απο το martini που πίνει στα meeting
τα βλέπει διπλά και με απόκλιση 60 μοίρες!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Λανθασμένη στόχευση το λες εσύ αυτό ????? Έπρεπε να πεις κουνήθηκε λίγο από τον αέρα, μόνο 60 μοιρες λάθος έκανες σιγά !!!!!


τουλαχιστων κοιταει στο προς το εδαφος  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ShadowCaster
> 
> Λανθασμένη στόχευση το λες εσύ αυτό ????? Έπρεπε να πεις κουνήθηκε λίγο από τον αέρα, μόνο 60 μοιρες λάθος έκανες σιγά !!!!!    
> 
> 
> τουλαχιστων κοιταει στο προς το εδαφος


Μιχάλη,
άλλο ταξείδια και άλλο τα ξύδια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

A) Εγινε επιτυχες upgrade του router ωστε να υποστιριζει την τεχνολογια 802.11g
B) προστεθηκε ενας router/server και ενα πολυμπριζο
Γ) Βγηκε λινκ με τον jz#3530
Δ) αναμενουμε τα νεα domains

4 ββλινκ & counting, παμε για το 5ο

ολε !

----------


## mojiro

πλεον εχουμε 1 ρουτερ, 1 σερβερ/ρουτερ κ 4 bb κ τα σερβισις αυξανονται

----------


## mojiro

5 τα bb  ::  

1) καταργηθηκε το λινκ Mojiro - Seaman/Raflas και αντικατασταθηκε
2) απο το Xrisoula - Seaman/Raflas με -65 σημα οταν ηταν τερμα  ::   ::  
3) βελτιωθηκε το λινκ Xrisoula - Mojiro κατα (πααααρα) πολυ (πολυ που σας ενιαξε  ::  )
4) βελτιωθηκε και το λινκ Xrisoula - Shadowcaster (ναι, αυτο σας νοιαζει  ::  )

----------


## gRooV

Screenshots...

edit: ξεκινήστε την προβολή από κάτω προς τα πάνω!  ::   ::

----------


## petzi

gRooV σου βγάζω το καπέλο (u know what i mean) !!!! είσαι πολύ καλός φωτογράφος!!!! Την κοπέλα στο απέναντι μπαλκόνι όμως δεν μας την έχει βάλει......  ::

----------


## mojiro

update σε καλοδια+βυσματα, ωστοσο ενα fantom υπαρχει ακομα στο λινκ
με τον jz...

----------


## socrates

Παιδιά είστε άψογοι!

Μια μικρή παράκληση! 
Κάντε μια ενημέρωση με edit στο πρώτο post του παρόντος topic!
Το πρώτο post πρέπει να δείχνει την τρέχουσα κατάσταση.

Πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## mojiro

εγινε Wind Update !

----------


## petzi

Μετά από ένα χρόνο προσπάθειας / εμπλοκής στο AWMN και το στήσιμο δύο κόμβων (petzi - xrysoula), με τη βοήθεια του vassilis3 και του mojiro, και όντας σε αναμονή upgrade στο link με το Shadowcaster αλλά και στην περεταίρω δικτύωση των κόμβων που έχει συνδεθεί η xrysoula (jz και seaman) παραθέτω πρόσφατο scan (24-9-05 17:20 - 18:20) για διερεύνηση της πιθανότητας για μια σοβαρή πρόταση για bblink. 
Πολλές προσπάθειες έχουν γίνει μέχρι τώρα (από το mojiro οι περισσότερες) για τη διασύνδεση με κόμβους που ήδη βγαίνουν στο AWMN προς την περιοχή του Πειραία, μιας και αυτό συνέφερε τη περίοχή μας και όχι μόνο. Δυστυχώς όμως η σύνδεση προς Πειραιά δεν φαίνεται να είναι δυνατή, αφού ούτε η οπτική του κόμβου δίνει πολλές επιλογές ή όταν τις δίνει, ή άλλη μεριά για οποιοδήποτε λόγο δεν ανταποκρίνεται (οι λόγοι είναι πάντα σεβαστοί, δεν υποννοείται τίποτε, αλλά το μηδενικό αποτέλεσμα στην προσπάθεια σύνδεσης προς Πειραιά σίγουρα δεν σκοντάφτει στην έλλειψη ενδιαφέροντος από την μεριά petzi και mojiro.).
Ο κόμβος xrysoula δίχνει σαφώς προτιμήσεις προς την Αθήνα -παρά τη δική μας θέληση αλλά σύμφωνα με τη δήλωση ανεξαρτησίας του papashark  ::   ::  που δεν μας συμπεριλαμβάνει στα Πειραιώτικα προάστεια - και τελικά ίσως ακολουθήσουμε.
Το παρακάτω scan θ αξιοποιηθεί οσονούπω και τα ενδιαφέροντα ευρήματα θα έχουν pm στις επομενες δύο εβδομάδες αμέσως μετά από το στήσιμο έξτρα ιστού. Σοβαρές προτάσεις θα συζητηθούν.....

Το scan έγινε με 80cm πιάτο + feeder (στο χέρι όχι σε ιστό ) και cisco 350 με σβηστά τα interfaces του κόμβου αλλά χωρίς προσπάθεια για "κεντράρισμα" σε κάποιο σημείο.

----------


## mojiro

...

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Δεν με βλεπετε διοτι εχω ριξει την ισχυ του ΑΡ στα προτυπα acinonyx.
( http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5549&start=0 )
Απο σημερα και για μερικες μέρες θα αυξησω την ισχυ στο ΑΡ για να κανετε ενα σκαναρισμα, οταν το κανετε μου λετε να την χαμηλωσω παλι.

edit: αυξησα την ισχυ στο ΑΡ για τις δοκιμες.

Εαν το αποτελεσμα του σκαναρισματος στα 2.4 σε μια omni ειναι θετικα (εστω και beacon δηλαδη), θα προβω αμεσα στην αγορα ενος full set R/B για να προχωρησουμε σε δοκιμες στα 5.
Απο κεραια υπαρχει grid, επισης ειναι ετοιμη και η καλωδιακη υποδομη απο την ταρατσα μεχρι το σπιτι, οποτε το μονο που μενει ειναι το σετακι R/B.

Θα προσπαθησω να βρω και καποιες φωτος.

Δεν ειρωνευομαι.

Δεν αστειευομαι, απλα μπορεί να ακουστηκε σαν αστειο η ερωτηση εαν βγαινει λινκ στα 15κμ που απεχουμαι (οπως ειπα το κοιταξα ηδη στο Nodedb)

----------


## MAuVE

Τον SV1GFU τον βλέπετε που είναι κοντά σας ;

----------


## petzi

mauve, όχι δεν τον βλέπουμε στο scan. ακόμη και σήμερα που δοκίμασα. Στο topic του απο τίς φωτογραφίες του καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει άμεσα οπτικά εμπόδια προς τη μεριά μας. Το ίδιο και εμείς μαλλον. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα με πολλούς από τους γείτονές μας (vmanolis, TOP)
Σε πρόλαβε....  ::  

sotiris οκ, θα κάνω scan ελπίζω και αύριο το απόγευμα. Θα σε ενημερώσω για το αποτέλεσμα το συντομότερο. Ελπίζω ότι δεν φάνηκα επιθετικός αλλά ξέρεις η αγανάκτηση σε κάνι να χάνεις το humor σου. 
Η πλάκα η χοντρή θα είναι να βγεί το link σε Α.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> sotiris οκ, θα κάνω scan ελπίζω και αύριο το απόγευμα. Θα σε ενημερώσω για το αποτέλεσμα το συντομότερο. Ελπίζω ότι δεν φάνηκα επιθετικός αλλά ξέρεις η αγανάκτηση σε κάνι να χάνεις το humor σου. 
> Η πλάκα η χοντρή θα είναι να βγεί το link σε Α.


ok, θα περιμενω.
βρηκα και μια πιο προσφατη φωτο προς την κατευθυνση που νομιζω πως εισαι, με καλυτερη μηχανη...αλλα δυστηχως ειχε νεφος την μερα εκεινη....

εαν δεν εισαι μεσα στο καλυπτομενο μερος της φωτο, υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες και δεξια-αριστερα απο αυτην.

----------


## mojiro

με τοσο νεφος δε βγαζω ακρη, θεοριτικα δεν εχεις εμποδιο, μενει να δουμε
και εμεις απο εδω

----------


## dti

> βρηκα και μια πιο προσφατη φωτο προς την κατευθυνση που νομιζω πως εισαι, με καλυτερη μηχανη...αλλα δυστηχως ειχε νεφος την μερα εκεινη....


Καμία σχέση...
Η φωτογραφία που έχεις βάλει είναι προς το Θριάσειο Πεδίο (Ασπρόπυργος, Ελευσίνα, κλπ.), πίσω από το όρος Αιγάλεω... (που είναι στα αριστερά της φωτογραφίας)

----------


## sotiris

οπότε υποθέτω οτι η περιοχή του mojiro ειναι πιο αριστερά

----------


## mojiro

> με τοσο νεφος δε βγαζω ακρη, θεοριτικα δεν εχεις εμποδιο, μενει να δουμε
> και εμεις απο εδω


 :: 

ανεβασε τις σε κανα ftp, να φτιαξω πανοραμικη για να προσανατολειστω......

----------


## sotiris

στο dc, folder "for mojiro", ειναι σε αυξουσα σειρα, ξεκινωντας απο ενα σημειο και γυρνωντας 360 μοιρες επιστρεφει στο αρχικο.

----------


## mojiro

...

----------


## mojiro

θα παρακαλεσω ο κατοχος της MAC ADDRESS: *0F:B5:C3:A0:40*
να επικοινωνησει μαζι μου καθως αδικα παιδευται να συνδεθει στο
awmn αφου το interface ειναι blocked στο firewall

----------


## petzi

παίζουν δοκιμές με digi μαρούσι
αναζητούνται ενδιαφερόμενοι για bblinks
πληροφορίες εδώ---->http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16115

----------


## mojiro

ποιο ειναι το παιδακι που δοκιμαζει την ποιοτητα του interface
με το SSID *awmn4371-test1*, και εχει για MAC ADDRESS την *00:0B:6B:35:78:44* ?

το σημα που βλεπω απο αυτην ειναι -70db ! 1ms ping !
εχεις mikrotik και cm9  ::  αααντε

κανετε που κανετε τις δοκιμες στηλτε και καμια ειδοποιηση να κεντραρουμε
πανω σας καλυτερα....


----
επισης και ο κατοχος της: 00:12:F0:BF:E7:ED εκανε καποιες δοκιμουλες  ::

----------


## mojiro

βρεθηκε ο κατοχος της *00:0B:6B:35:78:44*
και το σαββατο θα γινει το πολυποθητο bblink.
περισσοτερες πληροφοριες αφου γινει  ::  

θα υπαρξουν αλλαγες στον κομβο και μικρο-αναβαθμισεις
και ενα downtime αγνωστου χρονου.

----------


## nkladakis

To digi-xrisoula θα μπορουσε να σωσει την κατασταση τωρα που ο Αλεξανδρος ειναι εκτος, αλλα σκοντάφτει στον λινκ με shadowcaster.

```
traceroute to www.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.132), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  cisco (10.19.141.193)  119.966 ms  1.858 ms  1.797 ms
 2  gw-xtreme.digi.awmn (10.19.141.50)  4.745 ms  34.535 ms  3.497 ms
 3  gw-digi.kapa.awmn (10.86.87.117)  3.711 ms  45.558 ms  3.501 ms
 4  gw-kapa.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98)  213.865 ms  221.348 ms  218.912 ms
 5  gw-shadowcaster.papachri.awmn (10.86.86.134)  223.515 ms  278.884 ms  229.614 ms
 6  10.87.185.218 (10.87.185.218)  198.363 ms  192.060 ms *
 7  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)  195.883 ms  239.382 ms  184.043 ms
 8  www.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.132)  220.456 ms  220.487 ms  180.645 ms
```

υπάρχει περίπτωση να φτιαχτεί? ή καποια αλλη διαδρομή?

----------


## sotiris

απο οτι ξερω ολη η διαδρομη συντομα θα aναβαθμιστει.
επισης θα δοκιμασω και εγω να βγαλω ενα λινκ με τον special, εαν βγει θα αποκτησουμε και τριτη εναλλακτικη προς τα δυτικα που δεν εχουμε πολλες εξοδους.

----------


## aangelis

> To digi-xrisoula θα μπορουσε να σωσει την κατασταση τωρα που ο Αλεξανδρος ειναι εκτος, αλλα σκοντάφτει στον λινκ με shadowcaster.
> 
> ```
> traceroute to www.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.132), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
>  1  cisco (10.19.141.193)  119.966 ms  1.858 ms  1.797 ms
>  2  gw-xtreme.digi.awmn (10.19.141.50)  4.745 ms  34.535 ms  3.497 ms
>  3  gw-digi.kapa.awmn (10.86.87.117)  3.711 ms  45.558 ms  3.501 ms
>  4  gw-kapa.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98)  213.865 ms  221.348 ms  218.912 ms
>  5  gw-shadowcaster.papachri.awmn (10.86.86.134)  223.515 ms  278.884 ms  229.614 ms
> ...


Ο shadowcaster ειναι πλεον bottleneck της περιοχής.
Τον περιμένουμε να αναβαθμίσει τα link του με sv1gft και xrysoula.

----------


## mojiro

ολο και κατι θα γινει με τον κομβο shadowcaster απλα ειναι υπο συζητηση/εξεταση.
επιπλεον λινκς θα βγουν 2-3 δε θελω να τα γρουσουζεψω και για αυτο
δε τα ανακοινωνω ακομα.

----------


## petzi

Ο κομβος θα είναι down για μερικές ώρες μέχρι το μεσημέρι ή up and down. 
Προχωρούμε σε αναβαθμίσεις, δοκιμές για νέα links.

----------


## sotiris

Εγω παντως απορω γιατι δεν ηθελαν να βγαλουν λινκ μαζι σας....

Διαλακτικοι ειστε, ασχολειστε συνεχως με το θεμα, τα χωνετε σε αγορες κλπ, προσπαθειτε για την τελειοποιηση των κομβων σας και των υπηρεσιων σας, ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν σας επαιζαν?

----------


## petzi

πες μου και εσύ...
τέλος πάντων... νομίζω ότι κύρια αιτία ήταν το ότι δεν είχα μια σταθερή ενασχόληση με το αντικείμενο. Και επιμονή όση χρειαζόταν. Μετά από πολύ κυνηγητό (πολύ όμως) κάτι θα καταφέρουμε.
Παρεπιπτόντως, οι προσπάθειες ανανεώσεων δεν εχουν τελειώσει ακόμη. 
O κόμβος θα είναι down το απόγευμα για λίγες ώρες και μετά up (ελπίζω περισσότερο up  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## mojiro

πλέον έχουν βγει αλλα 2 bblinks και εχουν γινει updates στα services

----------


## dti

Ωραία, μια και είστε απέναντι από τις φυλακές δεν στήνετε κι ένα ap (awmn *free*spot); Σαν δείγμα της κοινωνικής προσφοράς του awmn...

----------


## mojiro

> Ωραία, μια και είστε απέναντι από τις φυλακές δεν στήνετε κι ένα ap (awmn *free*spot); Σαν δείγμα της κοινωνικής προσφοράς του awmn...


μπααα μαλλον καμια καμερα ασφαλειας θα βαλουμε μη μας βουτηξουν
τα bblinks  ::

----------


## papashark

> Ωραία, μια και είστε απέναντι από τις φυλακές δεν στήνετε κι ένα ap (awmn *free*spot); Σαν δείγμα της κοινωνικής προσφοράς του awmn...


Στις φυλακές μέσα έχει τουλάχιστον ένα AP.

Δεν ξέρω ποιός το έχει βάλει, δεν ξέρω για ποιούς και που είναι, απλά έτυχε να ακούσω από κάποιον ότι υπάρχει.

----------


## petzi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Ωραία, μια και είστε απέναντι από τις φυλακές δεν στήνετε κι ένα ap (awmn *free*spot); Σαν δείγμα της κοινωνικής προσφοράς του awmn...
> 
> 
> Στις φυλακές μέσα έχει τουλάχιστον ένα AP.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω ποιός το έχει βάλει, δεν ξέρω για ποιούς και που είναι, απλά έτυχε να ακούσω από κάποιον ότι υπάρχει.


πάντως στα scan προς τη κατεύθυνση των φυλακών δεν πιάνουμε κανένα ssid. Αντίθετα, πολύ δίπλα στο xrisoula υπάρχει ένα ιδωτικό δίκτυο του οποίου τις κεραίες βλέπουμε με πιθανό ssid "netgear".
Από συναδέλφους μου στις φυλακές γνωρίζω ότι απαγορέυεται για τους κρατούμενους οποιαδήποτε ανεξέλεγκτη επικοινωνία με τον έξω κόσμο (κινητά, σταθερά, internet και, φαντάζομαι, οποιοδήποτε δίκτυο). Και από μηχανοργάνωση δεν πρέπει να τα πηγαίνουν και τόσο καλά ώστε να έχουν φτάσει σε επίπεδο wifi....

----------


## papashark

> Από συναδέλφους μου στις φυλακές γνωρίζω ότι απαγορέυεται για τους κρατούμενους οποιαδήποτε ανεξέλεγκτη επικοινωνία με τον έξω κόσμο (κινητά, σταθερά, internet και, φαντάζομαι, οποιοδήποτε δίκτυο). Και από μηχανοργάνωση δεν πρέπει να τα πηγαίνουν και τόσο καλά ώστε να έχουν φτάσει σε επίπεδο wifi....


Τι κάνανε οι συνάδελφοι σου και τους έχουν μέσα ?  ::   ::   ::  


Πάντως δεν αποκλείετε να έχουν μέσα και επειδή είναι χοντροί οι τοίχοι και πολλά τα σίδερα να μένει μέχρι και το σήμα φυλακισμένο μέσα  ::

----------


## petzi

::   ::   ::  
δουλεύουν μέσα .... 
(click profile, click "Ηλ.Σελίδα:")
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Από συναδέλφους μου στις φυλακές γνωρίζω ότι απαγορέυεται για τους κρατούμενους οποιαδήποτε ανεξέλεγκτη επικοινωνία με τον έξω κόσμο (κινητά, σταθερά, internet και, φαντάζομαι, οποιοδήποτε δίκτυο). Και από μηχανοργάνωση δεν πρέπει να τα πηγαίνουν και τόσο καλά ώστε να έχουν φτάσει σε επίπεδο wifi....


Σημασία έχει να υπάρξει η δυνατότητα σύνδεσης στο awmn από παντού...
Και βέβαια δεν είναι δυνατόν να πιστέψω οτι δεν υπάρχουν κρατούμενοι που έστω υπό συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο internet.
Αν πάντως συμβαίνει αυτό στην Ελλάδα του 2005, καιρός είναι ν' αλλάξει, έστω και με αυτό τον τρόπο που προτείνω.

----------


## papashark

Κάτσε να έχουν οι άνθρωποι πρώτα πρόσβαση σε τηλέφωνα (αφού όπως λέει απαγορεύετε αν και νομίζω ότι όλοι έχουν κινητά), και μετά ας δουν για το ίντερνετ, γιατί για awmn έχουν πολύ δρόμο μέχρι να αρχίσουν να leecharουν....  ::

----------


## dti

Βρε για κανένα voip το λέω!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Βρε για κανένα voip το λέω!


Bρε δεν γίνετε με εμάς σου λέω, εμείς είμαστε ελεύθερο δίκτυο  ::  




Παρακαλώ κάποιος Mod να μας πάει off topic

----------


## petzi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Βρε για κανένα voip το λέω! 
> 
> 
> Bρε δεν γίνετε με εμάς σου λέω, εμείς είμαστε ελεύθερο δίκτυο


..... που όπου να' ναι μπαίνουμε μέσα......

----------


## mojiro

οι εργασιες γυρω απο το λινκ Xrisoula-SV1OE ολοκληροθηκαν!
το λινκ πλεον ειναι up & running!

----------


## petzi

O κόμβος θα παρουσιάσει ανεβοκατεβάσματα στα links ή και εντελώς για αναβαθμίσεις σε ιστούς και hardware έως τις 14:00 σήμερα

----------


## sotiris

Eτσι πρεπει να υπαρχει συνεχως βελτιωση, μπραβο παιδια.

(ειδες που ελεγα λιγο καιρο πριν οτι δεν θα προλαβαινετε τους υποψηφιους για Links, και δεν με πιστευες.)

----------


## mojiro

> O κόμβος θα παρουσιάσει ανεβοκατεβάσματα στα links ή και εντελώς για αναβαθμίσεις σε ιστούς και hardware έως τις 14:00 σήμερα


μιας και ειναι πολλες μερες down τα Links, το ιδρυμα mojiro & clients (πως
λεμε πουλιαρης & συνερ-γατες  ::  ) αναλαμβανει να αναβαθμισει τον
server του κομβου #4371 xrisoula .

αν παει καλα η κατασκευη της ομνι, θα μπει....

προταιρεοτητα εχει το στεγνοκαθαρισμα(+ πλησιμο στο χερι) των 5gigi feeders

----------


## mojiro

*απολογισμος link:*
shadowcaster down -> κεντραρισμα
digi up
sv1oe up
petzi up -> να εξεταστει η petzo-ταρατσα
seaman down -> κεντραρισμα
sw1ggw up
mojiro up
ap down -> ομνι under construction

*λοιπες εργασιες:*
αντικατασταση server με p4 2,26ghz
προσθηκη ma311 για ap
καλυτερη στηριξη του κυριου ιστου
αντικατασταση feeders με στεγανα
αλλαγη καλοδιου στο λινκ με sw1ggw λογο σπασμενου κονεκτορα

*νεα services:*
http://www.wahoo.awmn
http://www.klik.awmn -> φαγαμε μια ηττα, ειναι .asp και δεν εχω βαλει στον apache  ::

----------


## papashark

Mojiro, Μπορώ να έχω μια φώτο προς τον sw1ggw ?

----------


## gRooV

Μιχάλη αν είναι σε κάθε αεράκι να θέλουν κεντράρισμα όλα τα λινκς καλύτερα πάμε για καμιά μπιρίμπα!  ::

----------


## mojiro

δες την φωτο στο http://wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-711.jpg στο κεντρο
και συγκρινε την με την παρακατω. το πιατο εχει μπει πολυ μπροστα και
βλεπει καθαρα τον προφητη, στο σημειο που ειστε εσεις οι 2

----------


## mojiro

οέο βαλαμε και χριστουγενιατικο Ap!
*
χοχοχο  Wireless Christmas *

----------


## mojiro

ορισμενα web services θα ειναι down για αλλαγη δισκου

----------


## mojiro

ολα και παλι up !
συντομα και νεα websites kαθως και web interface για τη διαχειριση του access point

----------


## mojiro

ετοιμο το (cached)mirror του http://hostap.epitest.fi για το HostAp Driver

στο http://hostap.kapa.awmn

οι μιροραδες ας τσεκαρουν το httrack, πεζει πολυ ομορφα και σε linux!

----------


## mojiro

νεα υπηρεσια !

asterisk sip server με guest/free acounts ! στο voip.kapa.awmn

----------


## mojiro

προστεθηκε web διαχειρηση του asterisk μεσα απο το cacti, καθως
και ελευθερη εγγραφη.

περισσοτερα εδω
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17922
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17922

----------


## petzi

Επιτέλους, η πολυαναμενόμενη μετατροπή σε Α στο Link με Shadowcaster εγινε πραγματικότητα.... 
Να σπάσει η γκαντεμιά των ημερών: Καταστροφή πιάτου από γειτόνισα και πτώση του link με sv1ggw. Ελαφρύ στράβωμα βραχίονα πιάτου σε άλλο λινκ και σπάσιμο βάσης feeder σε άλλο λινκ και όλα μεσα σε μια μέρα.

Η γκαντεμια συνεχίζεται: βλάβη στο διακόπτη πίνακα που τροφοδοτεί server/router. Αντικατάσταση το απόγευμα. Πιθανά on/off s

Στις επόμενες 1-2 μέρες αναμένεται αποκατάσταση και ίσως νέο λινκ.....

----------


## papashark

Tι έγινε ? voodoo σου έκανε τη γειτόνισα ????

----------


## petzi

::   ::  papashark
Τα αρνητικά της vibes με ταλαιπωρούν πολυ, τόσο που μου έχει κοστίσει τα links με πειραιά. Ο,τι περνάει από την ταράτσα της έχει να αντιμετωπίσει Θόρυβο σε όλες τις μπάντες....
Η τρελλαμένη πήγε και μου τσάκισε το βραχίονα του πιάτου... τι να πεις.... και δεν έχω και αποδείξεις....

----------


## mojiro

τα services ειναι σε κατασταση αναβαθμισης.
επανερχονται σιγα σιγα ανανεωμενα  ::  

οπως ο anonymous ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn με upload φακελακι ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/incoming/

2 αλλα σημαντικα του φακελακια ειναι τα
ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/pub/linux/sources/ που περιεχει αρκετο υλικο για linux progs
και το
ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/pub/ebooks/ που περιεχει 3gb ebooks τα οποια βρισκονται υπο συνεχη ενημερωση

have a nice leaching

----------


## vmanolis

Φορτώστε...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## petzi

Δυστυχώς από την Τρίτη τα ξημερώματα ο κόμβος xrisoula είναι down για αδιευκρίνιστη βλάβη (και ανήκεστο, φοβαμαι) στο bgp του mikrotik.
Ακόμα χειρότερα, οι χρόνοι των mojiro και petzi δεν επιτρέπουν γρήγορη επίλυση του προβλήματος.
.....to be continued  ::   ::   ::

----------


## petzi

ψιλο-up και ψιλο-running thanxs to aangelis μέχρι να δούμε τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## aangelis

> ψιλο-up και ψιλο-running


Φιλαράκο, μήπως έχεις κανενα ψιλό να πάρω ενα σάντουιτς να φάω;

----------


## stafan

> Δυστυχώς από την Τρίτη τα ξημερώματα ο κόμβος xrisoula είναι down για αδιευκρίνιστη βλάβη (και ανήκεστο, φοβαμαι) στο bgp του mikrotik


Τί έγινε βρέ παιδιά, χωρίς να το πειράξετε το bgp χάλασε; Αυτά τα olsr links μου δεν λένε να στεριώσουν με τίποτα  ::  By the way moji, μόλις φτιαχτεί η κατάσταση - εύχομαι σύντομα - δοκιμάζουμε με openvpn;

----------


## smarag

> Δυστυχώς από την Τρίτη τα ξημερώματα ο κόμβος xrisoula είναι down για αδιευκρίνιστη βλάβη (και ανήκεστο, φοβαμαι) στο bgp του mikrotik.
> Ακόμα χειρότερα, οι χρόνοι των mojiro και petzi δεν επιτρέπουν γρήγορη επίλυση του προβλήματος.
> .....to be continued


Μήπως κάνατε update στο 2.9.13 ? Εχεί πρόβλημα στο BGP.  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> Δυστυχώς από την Τρίτη τα ξημερώματα ο κόμβος xrisoula είναι down για αδιευκρίνιστη βλάβη (και ανήκεστο, φοβαμαι) στο bgp του mikrotik.
> Ακόμα χειρότερα, οι χρόνοι των mojiro και petzi δεν επιτρέπουν γρήγορη επίλυση του προβλήματος.
> .....to be continued   
> 
> 
> Μήπως κάνατε update στο 2.9.13 ? Εχεί πρόβλημα στο BGP.


Οχι χτύπησε το routing πακέτο. Η cf μαλλον θέλει αλλαγή.

----------


## mojiro

> By the way moji, μόλις φτιαχτεί η κατάσταση - εύχομαι σύντομα - δοκιμάζουμε με openvpn;


why not  ::  το εχω ηδη περασει, ακους trendy  ::  xixixixi

----------


## trendy

Well done!  ::

----------


## mojiro

μπηκε limit στον ftp με 3 connections ανα ip.

ο ftp ειναι για ολους, οποιος ανοιγει πολλες συνδεσεις εμποδιζει αλλους
να συνδεθουν. δεν ειπαρχει λογος για πολλαπλες συνδεσεις εφοσον δεν
εχω οριο ταχυτητας ανα συνδεση.

αν δεν υπαρξει λογικη χρηση θα υπαρξει και traffic limit ανα ip.

----------


## sokratisg

Τόσο traffic έχει πια ο ftp server της Xrisoulas??! Ήλεος! (ακολουθεί ρεφρέν από "ζαβαρακατρανέμια" )  ::   ::  

Δώσε στον κόσμο bandwidth και connections να παίζει. Άσε μας να leecharoume σαν άνθρωποι!  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

γινεται της ποπης καθε Τριτη με το νεο επεισοδιο και ενα καλο πιδι ανοιξε
20 connections... για τα 20 επεισοδια... απο τις 30 που ειχα total...
2-3 ip's ακομα το ιδιο βιολι

----------


## papashark

Το είχα κάνει και εγώ αυτό πριν από κανά μήνα (κατέβαζα τρία τρία τα επεισόδια, 15 συνολικά)  ::  

Mojiro, δεν φταίμε εμείς αν έχεις από τα ποιό ενδιαφέροντα θέματα στον FTP σου...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

μπηκαν κανονες στο firewall του router που μπλοκαρει την ανεπιθυμιτη
δρομολογηση. Λεγοντας ανεπιθυμιτη εννοω οτι δεν εχει σχεση μονο με
awmn ip's.

Οσοι εχετε λαθος, ρυθμισμενη την Dsl σας ή το Internet Vpn σας, αμα
προκληθει προβλημα στο routing (οπως χτες), δε θα εχετε Internet.

To firewall μπηκε, διοτι λαθη σαν τα παραπανω προκαλουν την ασφαλεια
του κομβου και του δικτυου γενικοτερα.

----------


## sotiris

mojiro, τα ανέβασα (Νο1-Νο23) και στο 
http://www.torrent.awmn/details.php?id=1388
για να μοιραστεί το traffic με καλύτερο τρόπο...αρκεί να έχει seeders.

----------


## mojiro

παρακαλειτε οποιος, σκαλιζει το BGP του κομβου να μην σβηνει τα peers
για να τα κανει disconnect, να τα κανει edit και να σβηνει τον ασσο (1)
απο το 10.χ.υ.ζ ενος peer.

ειδαλως, οταν επαναφερει το peer, να θυμιθει να βαλει και timers.

σημερα καναμε μια black hole εξαιτιας απουσιας των timers....  ::

----------


## mojiro

μετα απο 2 μηνες+ downtime ειμαι και παλι up.
σε οσους εχω ορισμενες υποχρεωσεις περι asterisk, ftp, κλπ services
ας στειλουν ενα pm γιατι τα εχω χαμενα...

----------


## sotiris

Αντε με το καλό πάλι κοντά μας και ασύρματα!!

----------


## vmanolis

*Mojiro* is back again.  ::  
Yeahhhhhh...  ::

----------


## mojiro

ο asterisk ειναι και παλι ενταξει.
εχουν μεινει μερικες λεπτομερειες για περαιτερω βελτιωση.

υπενθυμιζω να μου στειλετε Pm οσοι θελετε να διαγραφθειτε.
επισης θα πεσει διαγραφη σε οσους εχουν να κανουν Login
πανω απο 2 μηνες.

----------


## mojiro

ενεργος και ο ftp
ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/pub
ftp://ftp.parapente.awmn

απενεργοποιηθηκε προσωρινα ο ftp απο το Olsr Network

ενεργος ο time server (relay απο ntp.acinonyx.awmn & forthnet)
ntp.kapa.awmn

απενεργοποιηθηκε το nagios του κομβου
http://nagios.kapa.awmn

απενεργοποιηθηκαν μερικα accounts απο τον κομβο προσωρινα

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 21:27 Τρι 08 Αυγ 2006
Κάποια off-topic μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23370 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23370 Internet

----------


## mojiro

Προστεθηκε η ζωνη Wn στον DNS ( 10.86.87.129 )

Διορθωθηκαν προβληματα με τα Internet Domains ( 10.86.87.129 )

Προστεθηκε yahoo-mail2pop3 ( yahoo.wahoo.awmn )

Aυτο θα πει οτι θα μπορειτε να κανετε Login με Outlook στον server
yahoo.wahoo.awmn με το yahoo acount σας σα να ηταν POP3.
Εννοειτε οτι οι περιορισμοι που εχετε απο το Yahoo μεταφερονται και
εδω.

----------


## sotiris

Ti είναι η ζώνη Wn ?

----------


## mojiro

κατι σαν το .hwn

δημιουργηθηκε και hostαρεται στην Θεσσαλονικη απο τον Stargazer για
την αντιμετοπιση των διαφορων προβληματων που εχουν στη διαχειριση
των DNS τους.

ειναι ακομα σε beta-test σταδιο μιας και το administration βασιζεται σε
web gui.

----------


## sotiris

Μόλις οριστικοποιηθεί κάνε ενα ποστ να το περάσω και εγώ.

----------


## mojiro

Θα ειπαρξουν διακοπες στην επικοινωνια μερικών Λινκ μεχρι το απογευμα
λογω εργασιων στο Router Room

----------


## mojiro

Ο ShoutCast Server αντικατασταθηκε απο τον IceCast με ολα του τα Plugin...

Συντομα θα ειναι και σωστα ρυθμισμενος για multi-streaming...

beta testing:
http://10.86.87.129:8000/listen.m3u
http://radio.kapa.awmn:8000/listen.m3u

----------


## vmanolis

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχεις και εσύ Μιχάλη να επεκτείνονται οι υπηρεσίες των κόμβων στην περιοχή μας.  ::

----------


## sotiris

Ρίξτε μια ματιά στο κόμβο....πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα....με το routing το πιθανοτερο.

----------


## mojiro

> Ρίξτε μια ματιά στο κόμβο....πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα....με το routing το πιθανοτερο.


λοιπον... ξηλοθηκε το routing stable, και μπηκε το routing-test

μπηκαν φιλτρα για τα επιμαχα subnets οχι ομως και για τις λουπες

φιξαριστικε ενα conflict/bug που ειχε με την quaga του 2ου router
(θα γινει αναφορα στα τοπικ mtik)

παρατηρησα ομως οτι σε 2 λινκ (digi & silicon) δε συνδεεται καθολου
και ειναι τα μονα που αναφερει οτι το Router-Id τους ειναι "0.0.0.0"
και τα εχω κανει disable για την ωρα αυτα τα 2 bgp.

----------


## sotiris

για σήκωσε πάλι του digi...να δούμε.



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    1 |   31 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                    gw-sotiris.digi.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    4 |   16 |    0 |
|                            10.19.142.10 -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |    8 |   32 |    0 |
|                            10.19.142.12 -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |   18 |   47 |   31 |
|                            10.42.49.245 -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |   17 |   47 |   16 |
|             gw-dataclub.openhaimer.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |   49 |  172 |   47 |
|                            10.32.55.201 -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |   38 |  140 |   32 |
|                 gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |   55 | 1047 |   16 |
|                        ap.xrisoula.awmn -    0 |   36 |   36 |    0 |   55 |  938 |   47 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   28 |   28 |    0 |    0 |   15 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   28 |   28 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                  gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn -    0 |   28 |   28 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|                    gw-69eyes.limah.awmn -    0 |   28 |   28 |    0 |   10 |   31 |    0 |
|                            10.42.49.245 -    0 |   28 |   28 |    0 |   14 |   32 |   16 |
|             gw-dataclub.openhaimer.awmn -    0 |   28 |   28 |    0 |   11 |   32 |   15 |
|                            10.32.55.201 -    0 |   27 |   27 |   63 |  141 |  219 |  110 |
|                 gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn -    0 |   27 |   27 |    0 |   57 |  156 |   94 |
|                        ap.xrisoula.awmn -    0 |   27 |   27 |   16 |   41 |   94 |   46 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

το ένα μετά το άλλο, μία με πάει από εδώ μία από κει...

----------


## sotiris

προφανώς υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα...σωστά?
έχει φτιαχτεί μια λούπα....


```
athina:~# traceroute 10.86.87.1
traceroute to 10.86.87.1 (10.86.87.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  mtik-1.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.105)  0.911 ms  0.755 ms  0.554 ms
 2  gw-sotiris.digi.awmn (10.45.165.90)  2.896 ms  2.406 ms  2.262 ms
 3  gw-digi.selete.awmn (10.19.147.241)  2.824 ms  2.558 ms  3.553 ms
 4  gw-selete.ggeorgee.awmn (10.19.147.230)  4.358 ms  4.637 ms  4.739 ms
 5  gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn (10.37.56.99)  7.228 ms  8.260 ms  4.574 ms
 6  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241)  8.780 ms  12.806 ms  7.440 ms
 7  gw-bliz.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110)  14.902 ms  13.556 ms  10.607 ms
 8  10.47.136.22 (10.47.136.22)  23.585 ms  15.099 ms  34.770 ms
 9  gw-ayis.nonos.awmn (10.47.135.234)  17.180 ms  26.003 ms  20.987 ms
10  qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225)  20.204 ms  27.740 ms  27.130 ms
11  10.34.64.241 (10.34.64.241)  24.255 ms  18.764 ms  16.168 ms
12  10.34.64.5 (10.34.64.5)  22.697 ms  36.340 ms  44.596 ms
13  bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244)  26.847 ms  24.317 ms  65.299 ms
14  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241)  32.557 ms  57.733 ms  62.360 ms
15  gw-bliz.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110)  19.112 ms  52.141 ms  52.679 ms
16  10.47.136.22 (10.47.136.22)  40.812 ms  73.902 ms  100.122 ms
17  gw-ayis.nonos.awmn (10.47.135.234)  48.542 ms  52.120 ms  49.228 ms
18  qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225)  69.993 ms  62.844 ms  64.569 ms
19  10.34.64.241 (10.34.64.241)  54.662 ms  39.537 ms  40.439 ms
20  10.34.64.5 (10.34.64.5)  69.954 ms  62.851 ms  65.440 ms
21  bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244)  34.722 ms  43.751 ms  74.421 ms
22  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241)  70.446 ms  60.437 ms  61.643 ms
23  gw-bliz.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110)  77.513 ms  50.170 ms  95.750 ms
24  10.47.136.22 (10.47.136.22)  68.971 ms  75.125 ms  46.754 ms
25  gw-ayis.nonos.awmn (10.47.135.234)  83.212 ms  63.458 ms  54.390 ms
26  qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225)  78.274 ms  62.422 ms  46.149 ms
27  10.34.64.241 (10.34.64.241)  64.255 ms  65.160 ms  85.454 ms
28  10.34.64.5 (10.34.64.5)  78.179 ms  48.535 ms  83.511 ms
29  bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244)  79.264 ms  75.388 ms  95.528 ms
30  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241)  60.072 ms  59.499 ms  52.528 ms
```



```
athina:~# tracepath 10.86.87.1
 1:  mtik-1.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.106)                    0.167ms pmtu 1500
 1:  mtik-1.sotiris.awmn (10.45.165.105)                    0.945ms
 2:  gw-sotiris.digi.awmn (10.45.165.90)                    3.195ms
 3:  gw-digi.selete.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    3.860ms
 4:  gw-selete.ggeorgee.awmn (10.19.147.230)                5.286ms
 5:  gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn (10.37.56.99)                     7.640ms
 6:  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241)                   9.645ms
 7:  gw-bliz.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110)                      asymm  6  15.181ms
 8:  10.47.136.22 (10.47.136.22)                          asymm  6  21.140ms
 9:  gw-ayis.nonos.awmn (10.47.135.234)                   asymm  5  22.165ms
10:  qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225)                   asymm  4  29.187ms
11:  10.34.64.241 (10.34.64.241)                          asymm  5  23.273ms
12:  10.34.64.5 (10.34.64.5)                              asymm  6  19.682ms
13:  bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244)          asymm  6  19.725ms
14:  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241)                 asymm  6  29.126ms
15:  gw-bliz.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110)                      asymm  6  43.449ms
16:  10.47.136.22 (10.47.136.22)                          asymm  6  44.035ms
17:  gw-ayis.nonos.awmn (10.47.135.234)                   asymm  5  72.965ms
18:  qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225)                   asymm  4  52.636ms
19:  10.34.64.241 (10.34.64.241)                          asymm  5 102.081ms
20:  10.34.64.5 (10.34.64.5)                              asymm  6  92.135ms
21:  bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244)          asymm  6  39.274ms
22:  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241)                 asymm  6  41.985ms
23:  gw-bliz.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110)                      asymm  6  40.698ms
24:  10.47.136.22 (10.47.136.22)                          asymm  6  56.327ms
25:  gw-ayis.nonos.awmn (10.47.135.234)                   asymm  5  64.306ms
26:  qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225)                   asymm  4  73.522ms
27:  10.34.64.241 (10.34.64.241)                          asymm  5  62.813ms
28:  10.34.64.5 (10.34.64.5)                              asymm  6  95.845ms
29:  bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244)          asymm  6  87.521ms
30:  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241)                 asymm  6  81.220ms
31:  gw-bliz.nvak.awmn (10.2.13.110)                      asymm  6  94.787ms
     Too many hops: pmtu 1500
     Resume: pmtu 1500
```

----------


## costas43gr

```
Tracing route to mtik-1.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.106]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3     2 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-seaman.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.105]
  4    83 ms    18 ms   108 ms  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn [10.86.87.118]
  5    29 ms    53 ms     8 ms  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.89]
  6    77 ms     9 ms     6 ms  mtik-1.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.106]

Trace complete.
```

Απο εδω παντος ολα καλα.

----------


## mojiro

τον ανεβασα τον digi σε bgp...

ειναι κατι λεπτομεριουλες ακομα και για αυτο λογω τις ωρας θα κοψω
το bgp του κομβου (4371 γενικα) για να το δω αυριο με ησυχια, διοτι
εχω πιξει τοσες ωρες που το εψαχνα...

----------


## vmanolis

> λοιπον... ξηλοθηκε το *routing stable*, και μπηκε το routing-test
> μπηκαν φιλτρα για τα επιμαχα subnets οχι ομως και *για τις λουπες*
> 
> φιξαριστικε ενα *conflict/bug* που ειχε με την *quaga* του 2ου router


Εγώ τα μισά τα οποία αναφέρεις... ντεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα.  ::  
Που θα πάει. Κάποια στιγμή θα μπω στο πετσί του Linux και εγώ.  ::  




> ... να το δω αυριο με ησυχια, διοτι
> εχω πιξει τοσες ωρες που το εψαχνα...


Έτσι διαβάζουμε Μιχαλάκη ;  ::   ::   ::  (αστειεύομαι)
Πάλι καλά που ασχολείσαι τόσο βαθειά με το θέμα. Δεν έχω άδικο που σε λέω... Master of Routing.  :: 
Κι άσε τον *petzi* να κοροϊδεύει για το Ubuntu.  ::  

Υ.Γ.: Τελικά είναι ωραία η Fedora. Είχες δίκιο. Αρκεί να βρω που είναι η λίστα με τα repositories.  ::

----------


## mojiro

ρε google.com
redhat.com

----------


## mojiro

Και παλι ολα ενταξει στον κομβο.

----------


## petzi

Είσαι σίγουρος?



> C:\Documents and Settings\periklis>tracert 10.86.87.139
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: hermes.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.139]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms 10.86.90.129
> 2 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.86.90.102
> 3 7 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-romeo.shop.vassilis.awmn [10.84.230.235]
> 4 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-shop.vassilis.awmn [10.84.230.225]
> ...

----------


## sotiris

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   31 |   31 |    0 |    2 |   31 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   31 |   31 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                  gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn -    0 |   31 |   31 |    0 |    5 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.45.166.250 -    0 |   31 |   31 |    0 |   10 |   32 |    0 |
|                   gw-panoz.top-gun.awmn -    0 |   31 |   31 |    0 |   10 |   32 |   15 |
|                  gw-panoz.spirosco.awmn -    0 |   31 |   31 |    0 |   17 |   32 |   15 |
|                 gw-spirosco.sw1hfq.awmn -    0 |   31 |   31 |    0 |   26 |   47 |   16 |
|                           10.80.190.122 -    0 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   48 |   78 |   31 |
|                           10.80.190.142 -    0 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   48 |   78 |   62 |
|                   gw-sv1aiz.sv1ggc.awmn -    0 |   31 |   31 |   15 |   48 |   78 |   15 |
|                    hermes.xrisoula.awmn -    0 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   63 |  125 |   62 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## petzi

Πάντως λούπες δεν κάνει....  ::   ::   ::  
mojiro απολύεσαι  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

οοοοοοοοχου απλα δεν φτανεις απο το λινκ, πας γυρω-γυρω  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.kapa.awmn
traceroute to kapa.awmn (10.86.87.129), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.685 ms  0.408 ms  0.372 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  1.517 ms  1.225 ms  1.806 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.226)  2.583 ms  2.718 ms  3.213 ms
 4  gw-shop.vassilis.romeo.awmn (10.84.230.236)  3.491 ms  3.631 ms  4.179 ms
 5  10.86.90.101 (10.86.90.101)  4.693 ms  4.727 ms  15.619 ms
 6  gw-sv1ggc.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.101)  5.593 ms  15.033 ms  40.702 ms
 7  peggyzina.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.129)  17.928 ms  18.082 ms  18.966 ms
```

Κυριλέ και από δω φαίνεται  ::

----------


## mojiro

δεν ειναι αλλα, τελος παντων...

εχω κολιματακια με το route-reflect απο την quagga...

----------


## Cha0s

Παίξε με VLANS.

1.5 χρόνο που έπαιζα έτσι με 3 routers δεν είχε κολήσει τίποτα ούτε μία φορά  ::

----------


## B52

> Παίξε με VLANS.
> 
> 1.5 χρόνο που έπαιζα έτσι με 3 routers δεν είχε κολήσει τίποτα ούτε μία φορά


Συμφωνω και επαυξανω....  ::

----------


## petzi

μετά το shock του mikrotik upgrade θα επιχειρηθεί mini hardware upgrade.
Για κανα-δυο ώρες down. 
wish us luck

----------


## mojiro

> μετά το shock του mikrotik upgrade θα επιχειρηθεί mini hardware upgrade.
> Για κανα-δυο ώρες down. 
> wish us luck


may the (mikrotik) Force be with you  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> μετά το shock του mikrotik upgrade θα επιχειρηθεί mini hardware upgrade.
> Για κανα-δυο ώρες down. 
> *wish us luck*


Ουπς...  ::  
Καλά ξεμπερδέματα Περικλή.  ::

----------


## mojiro

downgrade σε 2.9.6 για να κοιμομαστε ησυχα τα βραδια χωρις κουνουπια και σκουλικια και και και

----------


## petzi

τα κακά vibes σιγα σιγα απομακρύνονται....
τετοιες απογοητεύσεις ειχα 2 χρόνια να φάω...
2.9.27? ευχαριστώ όχι...

----------


## papashark

2.9.6, ίσως η τελευταία σωστή έκδοση  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> 2.9.6, ίσως η τελευταία σωστή έκδοση


Εγκρίνεται αγαπητέ *Papa*.  :: 
Είχα για αρκετό καιρό την 2.8.26 αλλά "με έπεισαν" να βάλω την 2.9.6 παρότι έχουν μικροδιαφορές.  ::  
Μπορώ να πω ότι δεν μου βγήκε σε κακό.  ::

----------


## StarGazer

> Μόλις οριστικοποιηθεί κάνε ενα ποστ να το περάσω και εγώ.


Εδώ μπορείς να βρείς τους dns servers για το tld .wn:
http://10.86.87.169/

----------


## mojiro

Αγαπητοί χρήστες του Server peggyzina.kapa.awmn,

Σε μια βδομάδα τελειώνει η εξεταστική και αρχίζουν τα συμαζέματα.

για αυτό...

Όσοι έχετε παράπονα για κάποιο service ή πρόταση ή προσθήκη ή
παραμετροποίηση ή οτιδείποτε τέλος πάντων έχει να κάνει με τον
server στείλτε ενα pm με αυτό που θέλετε.

Με εκτίμηση,
εκ του τμήματος Διαχείρισης

----------


## vmanolis

Έχω έναν παιδικό μου φίλο που μένει (μόνιμα) κοντά στους κόμβους *Xrisoula* και *petzi*.  ::  
Δοκίμασα σήμερα από περιέργεια και όντως... δεν βλέπει κανέναν από αυτούς.  ::  
Στην φωτό έχω με κόκκινο βελάκι την μονοκατοικία όπου μένει με τον πατέρα και τα αδέλφια του (πατρικό).  ::  
Έχει γύρω-γύρω πολυκατοικίες. Κρίμα να είσαι τόσο κοντά στην πηγή και να μην μπορείς να πιείς νερό.  ::  
Αν έμπαινε πελάτης σε έναν από τους δύο κόμβους θα ήταν ευχής έργο.  :: 
Τον "ψήνω" για κάποιο πυργάκι, αλλά μάλλον θα σκοντάψει στον πατέρα του το θέμα.  ::  
Έχει να καλύψει τέσσερις ορόφους διαφορά για να "δει" κεραίες.  ::

----------


## nOiz

Πιο εύκολο είναι να το δώσει αντιπαροχή και να πάρει διαμέρισμα παρά να σηκώσει τέτοιο πύργο!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Εγώ θα σήκωνα ένα μπαλόνι με ήλιο για κάπου 20 μέτρα το οποίο θα είχε ένα Routerboard 112 με ΡΟΕ από το σπίτι κάτω.  ::  
Το πολύ-πολύ να έβρισκα και σπόνσορα ώστε να είναι αρκετά μεγάλο λόγω της διαφήμισης και να σηκώνει... επέκταση.  ::

----------


## dti

Ν΄απευθυνθεί σε κάποιον γείτονα που μένει στην πλησιέστερη πολυκατοικία. Με poe και μέχρι 100 μ. ethernet κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά του. Εναλλακτικά, ας "ψήσει" κάποιον από τις διπλανές πολυκατοικίες να συνδεθεί εκείνος στους διπλανούς κόμβους και μετά εγκαθιστά εκεί κάποιον "repeater" προς το σπίτι του. Το έχουμε ξαναδεί το έργο...
Καλές δημόσιες σχέσεις και όρεξη χρειάζονται...

----------


## vmanolis

Αυτό του είπα και εγώ. Να τσεκάρει αν μπορεί να παίξει από κάποια διπλανή ταράτσα.  ::  
Ξέρω ότι και άλλοι στο ΑΜΔΑ έχουν παρόμοια λύση.  ::  

Η πλάκα είναι ότι ενώ είχα την κεραία και κοιτούσε το απέναντι μπαλκόνι, είδα SSID "SpeedTouch xxxx" με σήμα -60db.  ::  
Φυσικά έβγαλα την όποια IP είχα στην ασύρματη κάρτα (Cisco LMC352) του φορητού μου και... είχα free internet.  :: 
Νομίζω δεν χρειάζονται σχόλια για το από που πιθανόν προέρχεται αυτό το σήμα.  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Νομίζω δεν χρειάζονται σχόλια για το από που πιθανόν προέρχεται αυτό το σήμα.


Φυσικά από καλόκαρδους γείτονες που μοιράζουν free internet στους τριγύρω άπορους  ::  Τελικά δε χρειάζονται τεράστιες επιδοτήσεις για free internet hot spots, αρκεί οι ISPs να δίνουν wireless modems στα πακέτα τους!  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

προς ατταλειας τον wolfrathma τον βλεπετε ? δεν εχει ap αλλα σιγουρα
θα αποκτησει πιο γρηγορα και ευκολα απο οτι ο φιλος σου πυργο...

----------


## vmanolis

Η μόνη διέξοδός του είναι παράλληλα της Λαμπράκη, αφού έχει τα κτίρια γύρω του.  ::  
Βγάζοντας δηλαδή μια κεραία στα κάγκελα της ταράτσας επί της Λαμπράκη, βλέπει κάπως "μακριά".  ::  
Από τις σκιές που διακρίνονται στο WiND μέσω GoogleEarth, είναι φανερό ότι υπάρχει "περικύκλωση" του σπιτιού του.  ::  
Τουλάχιστον βρέθηκε το FreeHotSpot στην εσωτερική πλευρά του σπιτιού.  ::  
Αλήθεια, πως μπορεί να βρει ποιος είναι ώστε στην τελική να του προτείνει να καθιερωθεί η... ασύρματη συνεργασία τους;  ::

----------


## dti

> Αλήθεια, πως μπορεί να βρει ποιος είναι ώστε στην τελική να του προτείνει να καθιερωθεί η... ασύρματη συνεργασία τους;


Υποθέτοντας οτι κι εκείνος που μοιράζει ηθελημένα ή άθελά του την adsl του, τρέχει Windows και δεν έχει ενεργοποιημένο κανένα σοβαρό firewall, μπορεί ο φίλος σου να συνδεθεί στο freespot και αφού πάρει ip μέσω του dchp, να τρέξει ένα port scan ή να κοιτάξει στο network neighbourhood για να βρει το όνομα κάποιου pc στο τοπικό δίκτυο που είναι και η adsl.
Μετά, μπορεί να δώσει σε DOS παράθυρο την εντολή:
net send ονομαpcστοτοπικόδίκτυο "Γειά, συνδέθηκα κατά τύχη στο ασύρματο δίκτυό σας. Παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου στο τηλ. τάδε ή με email στη διεύθυνση τάδε, γιατί πρέπει να συζητήσουμε κάτι που σίγουρα σας ενδιαφέρει!"

Με enter φεύγει το μήνυμα κι εφόσον παραδοθεί δε θα βγει κανένα μήνυμα λάθους...
Με το που φύγει το μήνυμα, θα εμφανιστεί αυτόματα σε pop up παράθυρο κατευθείαν μπροστά και πάνω από οποιοδήποτε άλλο παράθυρο τρέχει ο κάτοχος της adsl...

Καλή επιτυχία!  ::

----------


## mojiro

o wolfrathma ειναι απο το πανω μερος της Ατταλειας, αρα και απο το
καθαρο μερος της οπτικης του, δηλαδη πανω απο την Γρ. Λαμπρακη.

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Μετά, μπορεί να δώσει σε DOS παράθυρο την εντολή:
> net send ονομαpcστοτοπικόδίκτυο "Γειά, συνδέθηκα κατά τύχη στο ασύρματο δίκτυό σας. Παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου στο τηλ. τάδε ή με email στη διεύθυνση τάδε, γιατί πρέπει να συζητήσουμε κάτι που σίγουρα σας ενδιαφέρει!"


Θα έχει πλάκα αν πετύχει.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> o wolfrathma ειναι απο το πανω μερος της Ατταλειας, αρα και απο το
> καθαρο μερος της οπτικης του, δηλαδη πανω απο την Γρ. Λαμπρακη.


Με τα κτίρια-βουνά που έχει ολούθε γύρω του, δύσκολο το κόβω.  ::  
Όταν ξαναπάω θα δοκιμάσω να δω τι υπάρχει προς εκεί, πιθανόν και κάποιες φωτό.  ::  
Πάντως περιμένω να βάλει ΑΡ ο *wolfrathma* ώστε να μπορέσει να γίνει ένα ελπιδοφόρο scan.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Υποθέτοντας οτι κι εκείνος που μοιράζει ηθελημένα ή άθελά του την adsl του, τρέχει Windows και δεν έχει ενεργοποιημένο κανένα σοβαρό firewall, μπορεί ο φίλος σου να συνδεθεί στο freespot και αφού πάρει ip μέσω του dchp, να τρέξει ένα *port scan* ή να κοιτάξει στο network neighbourhood για να βρει το όνομα κάποιου pc στο τοπικό δίκτυο που είναι και η adsl.


Έχεις κάποιο καλό ;  ::  
Για να δεις κάποιον Η/Υ στο network neighbourhood, μήπως απαιτείται να είναι στο ίδιο WORKGROUP με εσένα;  ::

----------


## mojiro

αλλαγες:
Dhcp Server & Relay αυτου απο τον Router
Pptp/L2tp Servers
Dns Server & Dynamic Dns Client
Samba Server
Το Site http://www.parapente.awmn

----------


## mojiro

γινονται αλλαγες στο firewall του κομβου οσο αφορα το internet.
αμα παρατηρησετε καποιο προβλημα ενημερωστε

----------


## mojiro

λογω hardware προβληματος με μια cm9 που μπηκε στο ap, θα υπολειτουργει
σε ισχυ και ποιοτητα

----------


## sotiris

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο λινκ με τον digi?
από σήματα είναι στα γνωστά επίπεδα, τα άλλα λινκ του digi παίζουν σωστά...με το xrisoula υπάρχει μεγάλο Ping της τάξης των 150+ms.

----------


## mojiro

> λογω hardware προβληματος με μια cm9 που μπηκε στο ap, θα υπολειτουργει
> σε ισχυ και ποιοτητα


αντικατασταθηκε με μια netgear wg311 version 1 (ακα atheros) και παει
περιφημα.

η δε cm9 μπηκε σε Link 5ghz μιας και το b κομματι της τα εχει κακαρωσει
μετα απο 1 χρονο εντατικοτατης εργασιας.

στο link xrisoula-mojiro μπηκε cm9.

----------


## mojiro

προστεθηκε στον asterisk υποστιριξη για G.723 & G.729 codecs

τελος στις χαμενες κλησεις  ::  (τουλαχιστον λογω codec  ::  )


επισης, τα registrations στον asterisk ξεπερασαν τα 50  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> λογω hardware προβληματος με μια cm9 που μπηκε στο ap, θα υπολειτουργει
> σε ισχυ και ποιοτητα
> 
> 
> αντικατασταθηκε με μια netgear wg311 version 1 (ακα atheros) και παει
> περιφημα.
> 
> ...


Και εγώ άλλαξα έως τώρα 3 CM9 στο interface της omni.  ::  
Ελπίζω με τις αντιστάσεις εντός της omni για την εκφόρτιση των στατικών φορτίων, να σταματήσει το κακό.  ::  
Και έχουμε χειμώνα μπροστά μας ακόμα.  ::

----------


## mojiro

παρακαλούνται οσοι εχουν/ειχαν προσβαση στο router να μην σκαλιζουν
απροσεκτα τις συχνοτητες εκπομπης.

εαν υπαρχει προβλημα και πρεπει να επιλεχθει μια συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα
ας μου στειλετε pm, ωστε να το κανω ο ιδιος σε συναρτηση με τα υπολοιπα
link και οχι επιλεγοντας κατι αυθαιρετα.

----------


## mojiro

```
dti/dti                    (Unspecified)    D       A  0        UNKNOWN
nsar/nsar                  10.2.23.107          N   A  5060     UNREACHABLE
161/161                    10.80.207.70             A  5060     UNREACHABLE
CoSMoS_GR/CoSMoS_GR        (Unspecified)    D       A  0        UNKNOWN
KYROS/KYROS                (Unspecified)    D       A  0        UNKNOWN
bandit/bandit              (Unspecified)    D       A  0        UNKNOWN
vor/vor                    (Unspecified)    D       A  0        UNKNOWN
jamesbond/jamesbond        (Unspecified)    D       A  0        UNKNOWN
climber2/climber2          (Unspecified)    D       A  0        UNKNOWN
climber/climber            (Unspecified)    D       A  0        UNKNOWN
Netfinity/Netfinity        10.18.213.41             A  5060     UNREACHABLE
DiTz/DiTz                  10.21.255.49         N   A  5060     UNREACHABLE
|AnubiS|/|AnubiS|          (Unspecified)    D       A  0        UNKNOWN
badge/badge                10.2.86.12               A  5060     UNREACHABLE
nicolasc/nicolasc          (Unspecified)    D       A  0        UNKNOWN
nektariosko/nektariosko    10.2.139.68      D       A  5060     UNREACHABLE
ektokseythras1/ektokseyth  10.25.176.25             A  5060     UNREACHABLE
vatraxos/vatraxos          (Unspecified)    D       A  0        UNKNOWN
```

οι παραπανω χρηστες επιθυμουν να παραμεινουν στον Asterisk Server ?
το ρωταω, μηπως εχουν κανει registration και καπου αλλου και ενδεχομενως
να υπαρξει προβλημα.

----------


## mojiro

τα παρακατω νουμερα θα αλλαξουν, μιας και ειναι λαθος δηλωμενα




> 01838 -> 18381
> 07173 -> 71371
> 
> 10204 -> προσωρινη καταργηση, διοτι ο asterisk υποστηριζει νουμερα μεχρι nodeid <= 9999
> 10407 -> το ιδιο με παραπανω


ο τροπος με τον οποιο δημιουργουμε ενα νουμερο ειναι ο εξης...
σε μονοψηφια node-id's 000id & νουμερο 0-9
σε διψηφια node-id's 00id & νουμερο 0-9
σε τριψηφια node-id's 0id & νουμερο 0-9
σε τετραψηφια node-id's id & νουμερο 0-9

δηλαδη εγω που εχω το 1832 node id, το πρωτο τηλεφωνο μου θα ειναι
το 1832-1 και οχι το 01832 που στη πραγματικοτητα αντιστοιχει στο 2ο
τηλεφωνο του κομβου 183.

επισης στα 5ψηφια node id's, πχ 10204, αυτο ειναι το 4ο νουμερο του
κομβου 1020.

----------


## mojiro

Ο asterisk του κομβου μπορει και δεχεται clients και μέσω Internet.
Εγιναν δοκιμες με ISDN γραμμη και η ποιοτητα/latency ηταν αμφιβολη...

παρ' αυτα οποιος θελει να εχει account απο inet ας μου στειλει pm.

http://cacti.kapa.awmn/voip.php?sp=6&vp=18321&ct=0

για την ωρα μονο εξερχομενες κλησεις υποστηριζονται.

----------


## vmanolis

> Ο asterisk του κομβου μπορει και δεχεται clients και μέσω Internet.
> ... για την ωρα μονο εξερχομενες κλησεις υποστηριζονται.


Δηλαδή, μπορεί κάποιος από το VoIP του να καλέσει που;  ::  
Νέος ακόμα σε αυτά...  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> Ο asterisk του κομβου μπορει και δεχεται clients και μέσω Internet.
> ... για την ωρα μονο εξερχομενες κλησεις υποστηριζονται.
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή, μπορεί κάποιος από το VoIP του να καλέσει που;  
> Νέος ακόμα σε αυτά...


συνδεεται απο το internet καποιος στον voip server και καλει σε
ολο το awmn-voip, δε μπορει ομως να δεχτει ακομα κλησεις.

----------


## mojiro

> 10204 -> προσωρινη καταργηση, διοτι ο asterisk υποστηριζει νουμερα μεχρι nodeid <= 9999
> 10407 -> το ιδιο με παραπανω


ξανα ενεργοι, με νουμερα




> 10204 -> 102041
> 10407 -> 104071

----------


## mojiro

υποστηριζονται πληρως τα 6ψηφια νουμερα πλεον, επισης
υποστηριζονται τα νουμερα που ξεκινουν απο 54 καθως
και αυτα της θεσσαλονικης.

επισης, καλωντας 141, σας παει αμεσως στο 00141

----------


## mojiro

Server Down for maintance.....

web
bind - dns
asterisk - voip
proftp
cacti/weathermap
mysql
dhcpd
icecast

ολα αυτα υπο update σε slackware 11 και πιθανον 2.6.x kernel

προστειθονται

squid
mailman
postfix
unreal-ircd
openser

----------


## petzi

δυστυχώς τα προβλήματα συνεχίζονται. 
Η προσπάθεια να χωριστούν τα λινκς σε δύο pc s δεν φαίνεται να πετυχαίνει, και ο server απουσιάζει...  ::  
Το AP και τα links κάνουν διαλείψεις καθώς πότε ο ένας πότε ο άλλος router κολλάνε για άγνωστη ακόμα αιτία (πιθανολογώ πως το quagga-setup-routing καθώς πριν από αυτό δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα).
Αν το πρόβλημα δεν λυθεί μέχρι το Σ/Κ πολύ φοβάμαι πως το μόνιμο κατέβασμα λινκς / AP θα είναι ένα γεγονός. 
Παρακαλούνται οι clients του AP να μην ενοχλούν καθώς το θέμα είναι γνωστό. 
Οι ανυπόμονοι ας έρθουν να το φτιάξουν ή ας στρέψουν τις κεραίες τους αλλού.

----------


## Cha0s

Τι setup έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει για το routing;

----------


## petzi

το pc 1

```
! 
hostname hermes.xrisoula.awmn
password zebra
enable password awmnawmn
! 
router bgp 1
 bgp router-id 10.86.87.139
 bgp confederation identifier 4371
 bgp confederation peers 2
! 
 neighbor 10.86.87.94 remote-as 4357
 neighbor 10.86.87.94 description sw1jgg
 neighbor 10.86.87.94 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.94 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.94 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.94 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.94 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
! 
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 remote-as 1552
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 description shadowcaster
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
! 
 neighbor 10.86.87.106 remote-as 7051
 neighbor 10.86.87.106 description seaman
 neighbor 10.86.87.106 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.106 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.106 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.106 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.106 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
! 
 neighbor 10.86.87.110 remote-as 1832
 neighbor 10.86.87.110 description mojiro
 neighbor 10.86.87.110 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.110 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.110 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.110 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.110 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
! 
 neighbor 10.86.87.114 remote-as 3460
 neighbor 10.86.87.114 description petzi
 neighbor 10.86.87.114 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.114 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.114 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.114 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.114 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
! 
 neighbor 10.86.87.118 remote-as 2581
 neighbor 10.86.87.118 description groov
 neighbor 10.86.87.118 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.118 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.118 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.118 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.118 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
! 
 neighbor 10.86.87.122 remote-as 6674
 neighbor 10.86.87.122 description sw1ggw
 neighbor 10.86.87.122 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.122 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.122 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.122 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.122 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
! 
 neighbor 10.86.87.130 remote-as 2
 neighbor 10.86.87.130 description tiny.xrisoula
 neighbor 10.86.87.130 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.130 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.130 capability orf prefix-list both
! 
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
!
line vty
!
```

το pc 2




```
! 
hostname tiny.xrisoula.awmn
password zebra
enable password awmnawmn
!
router bgp 2
 bgp router-id 10.86.87.130
 bgp confederation identifier 4371
 bgp confederation peers 1
 network 10.86.87.0/24
! 
 neighbor 10.86.87.102 remote-as 7651
 neighbor 10.86.87.102 description sv1ggc-home
 neighbor 10.86.87.102 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.102 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.102 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.102 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.102 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
! 
 neighbor 10.86.87.126 remote-as 4936
 neighbor 10.86.87.126 description silicon
 neighbor 10.86.87.126 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.126 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.126 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.126 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.126 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
! 
 neighbor 10.86.87.139 remote-as 1
 neighbor 10.86.87.139 description hermes.xrisoula
 neighbor 10.86.87.139 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.139 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.139 capability orf prefix-list both
! 
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
! 
line vty
!
```

[/code]

----------


## Cha0s

Γιατί δεν παίζετε με vlans που παίζουν εγγυημένα καλά;

Οπότε έχεις ένα BGP Instance σε όλο τον κόμβο και λιγότερες πιθανότητες να κολήσει κάτι μεταξύ των 2 bgp που έχεις τώρα.


Ask B52  ::

----------


## manoskol

Καταρχην εχεις ξεχάσει καποια πραγματα... οπως το network στον
πρωτο router....
επισης δεν εχει νοημα το prefix-list για τα εξερχόμενα
τεσπα δες τα παρακατω διορθωμένα και δοκιμασε μπας και αλλαξει τπτ
Αυτο που λεει ο cha0s έχει δικιο πάντως
αλλαξε και τα enable pass....  ::   ::  

pc1


```
!
hostname hermes.xrisoula.awmn
password zebra
enable password alakseme
!
router bgp 1
 bgp router-id 10.86.87.139
 bgp confederation identifier 4371
 bgp confederation peers 2
 network 10.86.87.0/24
!
 neighbor 10.86.87.94 remote-as 4357
 neighbor 10.86.87.94 description sw1jgg
 neighbor 10.86.87.94 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.94 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.94 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.94 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.86.87.94 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.94 filter-list maxaslength out
!
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 remote-as 1552
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 description shadowcaster
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 filter-list maxaslength out
!
 neighbor 10.86.87.106 remote-as 7051
 neighbor 10.86.87.106 description seaman
 neighbor 10.86.87.106 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.106 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.106 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.106 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.86.87.106 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.106 filter-list maxaslength out
!
 neighbor 10.86.87.110 remote-as 1832
 neighbor 10.86.87.110 description mojiro
 neighbor 10.86.87.110 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.110 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.110 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.110 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.86.87.110 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.110 filter-list maxaslength out
!
 neighbor 10.86.87.114 remote-as 3460
 neighbor 10.86.87.114 description petzi
 neighbor 10.86.87.114 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.114 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.114 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.114 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.86.87.114 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.114 filter-list maxaslength out
!
 neighbor 10.86.87.118 remote-as 2581
 neighbor 10.86.87.118 description groov
 neighbor 10.86.87.118 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.118 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.118 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.118 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.86.87.118 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.118 filter-list maxaslength out
!
 neighbor 10.86.87.122 remote-as 6674
 neighbor 10.86.87.122 description sw1ggw
 neighbor 10.86.87.122 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.122 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.122 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.122 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.86.87.122 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.122 filter-list maxaslength out
!
 neighbor 10.86.87.130 remote-as 2
 neighbor 10.86.87.130 description tiny.xrisoula
 neighbor 10.86.87.130 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.130 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.130 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.130 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.86.87.130 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.130 filter-list maxaslength out
!
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
!
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
!
line vty
!
```

pc2




```
!
hostname tiny.xrisoula.awmn
password zebra
enable password alakseme
!
router bgp 2
 bgp router-id 10.86.87.130
 bgp confederation identifier 4371
 bgp confederation peers 1
 network 10.86.87.0/24
!
 neighbor 10.86.87.102 remote-as 7651
 neighbor 10.86.87.102 description sv1ggc-home
 neighbor 10.86.87.102 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.102 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.102 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.102 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.86.87.102 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.102 filter-list maxaslength out
!
 neighbor 10.86.87.126 remote-as 4936
 neighbor 10.86.87.126 description silicon
 neighbor 10.86.87.126 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.126 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.126 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.126 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.86.87.126 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.126 filter-list maxaslength out
!
 neighbor 10.86.87.139 remote-as 1
 neighbor 10.86.87.139 description hermes.xrisoula
 neighbor 10.86.87.139 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.86.87.139 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.86.87.139 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.86.87.139 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.86.87.139 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.139 filter-list maxaslength out
!
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
!
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
!
line vty
!
```

----------


## sokratisg

Περικλή εγώ με τους 2 routers που έχω επάνω τους έχω βάλει να παίζουν με ospf μεταξύ τους και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν έχω δει κάποιο πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα. Σου παραθέτω και τα config από τους 2 router (bgp + ospf από τον καθένα). 

*ROUTER #1 (Κεντρικός)

BGP*



```
hostname sokratisg.awmn
password awmn
enable password awmn
!
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
!
router bgp 4016
bgp router-id 10.32.49.1
network 10.32.49.0/24
!
!##Inner-link 4016 - 4016 
neighbor 10.32.49.226 remote-as 4016
neighbor 10.32.49.226 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.32.49.226 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.32.49.226 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.32.49.226 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.32.49.226 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.32.49.226 soft-reconfiguration inbound
!
!##link 4016 - 7051 Seaman
neighbor 10.32.49.18 remote-as 7051
neighbor 10.32.49.18 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.32.49.18 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.32.49.18 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.32.49.18 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.32.49.18 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.32.49.18 soft-reconfiguration inbound
!
!##link 4016 - 7603 sv1aiz
neighbor 10.32.49.42 remote-as 7603
neighbor 10.32.49.42 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.32.49.42 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.32.49.42 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.32.49.42 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.32.49.42 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.32.49.42 soft-reconfiguration inbound
!
!##link 4016 - 7260 akops76
neighbor 10.80.205.249 remote-as 7260
neighbor 10.80.205.249 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.80.205.249 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.80.205.249 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.80.205.249 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.80.205.249 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.80.205.249 soft-reconfiguration inbound
!
!##link 4016 - 7659 eufonia
neighbor 10.22.0.229 remote-as 7659
neighbor 10.22.0.229 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.22.0.229 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.22.0.229 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.22.0.229 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.22.0.229 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.22.0.229 soft-reconfiguration inbound
!
!##link 4016 - 3929 special
neighbor 10.32.49.22 remote-as 3929
neighbor 10.32.49.22 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.32.49.22 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.32.49.22 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.32.49.22 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.32.49.22 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.32.49.22 soft-reconfiguration inbound
!
!##link 4016 - 4813 priestjim
neighbor 10.32.59.17 remote-as 4813
neighbor 10.32.59.17 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.32.59.17 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.32.59.17 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.32.59.17 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.32.59.17 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.32.59.17 soft-reconfiguration inbound
!
```


*OSPF*



```
hostname sokratisg.awmn
password awmn
enable password awmn

router ospf
ospf router-id 10.32.49.1
redistribute connected
network 10.32.49.224/30 area 0.0.0.0
!network 10.32.49.232/29 area 0.0.0.0
```

*ROUTER #2*

*BGP*



```
hostname sokratisg.awmn
password awmn
enable password awmn
!
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
!
router bgp 4016
bgp router-id 10.32.49.226
network 10.32.49.0/24
!
!##Inner-link 4016 - 4016 
neighbor 10.32.49.225 remote-as 4016
neighbor 10.32.49.225 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.32.49.225 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.32.49.225 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.32.49.225 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.32.49.225 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.32.49.225 soft-reconfiguration inbound
!
!##link 4016 - 6421 sw1jra
neighbor 10.32.54.21 remote-as 6421
neighbor 10.32.54.21 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.32.54.21 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.32.54.21 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.32.54.21 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.32.54.21 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.32.54.21 soft-reconfiguration inbound
!
```

*OSPF*



```
hostname sokratisg.awmn
password awmn
enable password awmn

router ospf
ospf router-id 10.32.49.226
redistribute connected
network 10.32.49.224/30 area 0.0.0.0
```

*Σημείωση πάνω στην τοπολογία:* Οι δύο routers μεταξύ τους μιλάνε με το subnet 10.32.49.224/30 (10.32.49.225 είναι ο κεντρικός & 10.32.49.226 είναι ο 2ος) 
Το όλο configuration έγινε με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Acinonyxs οπότε δεν νομίζω να λείπει κάτι. Δοκίμασέ το εάν θες, απλά να θυμάσαι στο interface στο οποίο τρέχει το ospfd πρέπει το network address να είναι ίδιο με την ip address. Για παράδειγμα στην δική μου περίπτωση: 10.32.49.225/30 για ip address και 10.32.49.225 για network address (αυτό στην LAN που μιλάνε οι δύο routers μεταξύ τους). Το ίδιο αντίστοιχα και την πλευρά του 2ου router με αλλαγμένες ips όμως.  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

manoskol
απο τα 2 routers(hermes & tiny) ο hermes ηταν αυτο που δουλευε κανονικα

βαλαμε και το tiny χωρις quagga και επεξε περιπου μια μερα χωρις να κολησει

οταν τους εβαλα με το χερι τα παραπανω configs, μετα απο καποιο χρονικο
διαστημα το tiny κολησε...

καποια στιγμη πηρα χαμπαρι την γραμμη network στον hermes και την προσθεσα,
εν' οσο το tiny ηταν κολημενο...

Επειτα περναμε με ftp, νεα confs, οπου ηταν οι παραμετροι network, έβγαλα
καλου-κακου τις παραμετρους cluster-id διοτι δε θυμομουν τι κανουν και
αλλαξα τους timers σε 10/30.

Τωρα κολλημενος ειναι ο hermes...

sokratisg
δε θελω ospf να βαλω διοτι θα μπλεχτει αγαρμπα με κατι static routes που
εχω στο tiny.

---------------------

Σα πιθανες λυσεις βρισκω

BGP Confederations
1 Router & VLans
BGP & OSPF
BGP & OLSR
BGP χωρις Confederations και κατι του στυλ


> ```
> router bgp 4371
> bgp router-id 10.86.87.130
> network 10.86.87.0/24
> neighbor 10.86.87.139 remote-as 4371
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Οπως δηλαδη τα ειχαμε πολυ παλαια με Linux & Mikrotik 2.8.26

Πρεπει να ειπαρχουν και αλλοι τροποι, αλλα μαλλον θα καταληξουμε
χωρις πολλα-πολλα στα vlans.

----------


## Openhaimer

Εχω και εγώ 2 routers με το εξείς configuration:
Router No 1 (κεντρικός): 7 links + Quagga
Router No 2: 4 links + AP
Links και AP από τον Router No 2 επικοινωνούν με το router Νο 1 με vlans και το routing γίνεται κεντρικά στον Νο 1, όπου φαίνονται 11 links + 1 AP.
Το αρχικό στήσιμο έγινε με υπόδειξη και ενημέρωση για το HowTo από τον B52.  ::   ::   :: 
Για λίγο περισσότερες πληροφορίες δές εδώ:http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...d3bd46fc5791b1

----------


## Cha0s

Προσωπικά πάντως θεωρώ πιο solid την λύση με τα vlans αφού είναι πιο απλό το όλο στήσιμο του BGP με λιγότερες πιθανότητες για λανθασμένο config κλπ.

----------


## petzi

το πάμε για vlans λύση. Δοκιμασμένη από ό,τι βλέπω και μάλλον σίγουρη.
Οργανώνεται αποστολή commando τώρα!!!!
ρε sokratisg όπου έψαξα για εναλλακτική λύση στο forum βρίσκω post που αναφέρονται στα κολλήματα που τρώς εξαιτίας ospf  ::   ::  και μου λες να το δοκιμάσω?

----------


## sotiris

> το πάμε για vlans λύση. Δοκιμασμένη από ό,τι βλέπω και μάλλον σίγουρη.
> Οργανώνεται αποστολή commando τώρα!!!!


Μιλα με τον Β52 τον Mr Vlan, εγγύηση λέμε...τόχει κάνει, τόχει ξανακάνει...το κάνει και με κλειστά μάτια πλέον....

Υπάρχει πάντα και η εναλλακτική λύση acoul-dti.

----------


## Openhaimer

Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι η λύση των vlans επιβαρύνει τον κεντρικό επεξεργαστή. Ο Router No 1 με AMD Athlon XP 2600+, με 11 links(7 δικά του και 4 από vlans) + AP(από vlan), λειτουργεί στο 70%.

----------


## costas43gr

Ισχυει οτι εχει προβλημα το viop με τις εισερχομενες κλησεις ? με την λυση των vlans και δυο routers ?
Το αντιμετωπισαμε με τον titana αλλα δεν βγαλαμε ακρη.
Καποιος να το εχει ψαξει.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό!


Αν και έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ελάχιστες φορές voip, εγώ που από τον παλιό κόμβο έβγαινα και λάμβανα κλήσεις από λινκς που παίζανε με vlans δούλευαν όλα ρολόι.

Υπόψην σε 2.8 mikrotik είχα πρόβλημα με τα vlans.

Συγκεκριμένα όταν δούλευα ssh remote κάπου και έκανα πχ ένα ps aux και πέρναγαν μαζεμένα πακέτα, τότε κόλαγε.

Υποθέτω πως ήταν κάποια ρύθμιση που το κόλαγε τότε και τώρα στο 2.9 είναι από default έτοιμη και παίζει οκ.

----------


## sokratisg

> ρε sokratisg όπου έψαξα για εναλλακτική λύση στο forum βρίσκω post που αναφέρονται στα κολλήματα που τρώς εξαιτίας ospf   και μου λες να το δοκιμάσω?


Περικλή εδώ και κανά μήνα παίζω έτσι και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Κάποια προβλήματα τα οποία ήταν στις αρχές οφείλονταν σε προβληματική μνήμη η οποία και αλλάχθηκε.  ::  Η χρήση των vlans πάντως απαιτεί οι δύο router να έχουν γρήγορη σύνδεση μεταξύ τους διότι τα πακέτα πάνε και έρχονται συνέχεια ακόμα και εάν πρόκειται για λινκ που είναι στον ίδιο router. As you wish.

----------


## Openhaimer

Ο sokratisg έχει δίκαιο. Τα σαβατοκύριακα οι 100άρες Ethernet, που χρησιμοποιώ για την επικοινωνία των 2 routers, υπάρχουν στιγμές που τερματίζουν. Θα αντικατασταθούν σύντομα με 1000άρες.  ::

----------


## petzi

οπότε έχουμε και λέμε
πολλά pc mikro-quagga σε ένα κόμβο
(σκοπός είναι η κατανομή των ifs ώστε και να μην συγκεντρώνονται πολλά και να απογεύγονται παρεμβολές, cpu usage και βέβαια κολλήματα κάθε είδους) 

*vlans :* 
-γρήγορο και εύκολο (υπάρχει και tutorial βρε αδερφε...)
- αναφέρεται σταθερότητα σε όσους το χρησιμοποιούν

down:
- μεγάλη κινητικότητα στις ethernet (δεν φτάνουν 100αρες ?)
- μεγαλύτερη επεξεργαστική ισχύ (?)

*ospf*
- αξιόπιστο (?, sokratisg αναφέρει θετικό)
- οι ethernet δεν βαρυγκομούν

down
- πως στήνεται οεο? (κανε κανενα tutorial ρε sokratisg!)

Ελπίζω πως για δύο λινκς που θα φιλοξενεί ο δευτερεύον κόμβος η λύση B52-vlans να είναι αρκετή

----------


## petzi

> Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι η λύση των vlans επιβαρύνει τον κεντρικό επεξεργαστή. Ο Router No 1 με AMD Athlon XP 2600+, με 11 links(7 δικά του και 4 από vlans) + AP(από vlan), λειτουργεί στο 70%.


αν στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος των ifs του κεντρικού router έχεις nstreme είμαστε σίγουροι ότι φταίει το vlans setup?
με παρόμοιο setup με το δικό σου στο xrisoula το cpu load δεν είναι και μικρότερο (γιαυτό και το σπάσιμο σε δύο router) χωρίς vlans (αλλά με πολύ nstreme)

----------


## Cha0s

Προσωπικά πριν μετακομίσω που είχα τον κεντρικό router με το BGP με 4 'ελαφριά' λινκς και τον 2ο με 6 λινκς με μπόλικο traffic και nstreme, ο 1ος router που τράβαγε όλο το traffic λόγω vlans, είχε ελάχιστη αύξηση του load.

Γενικότερα από ethernet πρέπει να φτάσουν στα όρια τους για να ανεβάσουν σημαντικό load.

Από όσο καιρό χρησιμοποιώ τα vlans (1 χρόνο και κάτι μήνες αν θυμάμαι καλά) δεν έχω παρατηρίσει κάποιο overhead στους routers. Αντιθέτως έχω βρει την υγειά μου με το κομμάτι του BGP που πριν με το OSPF + iBGP είχα διαρκώς κολήματα (στο routing)...

Στα tutorials ο trendy ή o m0bius (δεν θυμάμαι  ::  ) είχε κάνει ένα tutorial για OSPF & iBGP (ήταν σε flash νομίζω και είχε γίνει κουβέντα στο τόπικ για το πρόγραμμα που έκανε capture τις κινήσεις που κατέγραψε στο winbox  ::  )

----------


## petzi

> Στα tutorials ο trendy ή o m0bius (δεν θυμάμαι  ) είχε κάνει ένα tutorial για OSPF & iBGP (ήταν σε flash νομίζω και είχε γίνει κουβέντα στο τόπικ για το πρόγραμμα που έκανε capture τις κινήσεις που κατέγραψε στο winbox  )


ναι αλλά με το official routing πακέτο του mikrotik  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Σωστό και αυτό  ::  

Το ξέχασα τελείως!

Πάντως στάνταρ υπάρχει κάπου στο φόρουμ ospf config για αυτή την δουλειά.

Εγώ όταν είχα linux ακόμα στον κεντρικό router και έπαιζα έτσι από εδώ το είχα βρει το conf!

----------


## aangelis

O mew εχει ενα tutorial στο forum για ospf/bgp.

----------


## Openhaimer

Από τα 11 links τα 7 παίζουν με nstream. Στο δε router No 2 (αυτό χωρίς την quagga) στεγάζονται 4 από τα πιό βαριά links (γιαυτό και οι ethernet φορτίζονται κάποιες ώρες την εβδομάδα).

----------


## sokratisg

> O mew εχει ενα tutorial στο forum για ospf/bgp.


Ναι αλλά για την χρήση route reflector (δλδ. για 3+ routers σε έναν κόμβο).

----------


## petzi

> Από τα 11 links τα 7 παίζουν με nstream. Στο δε router No 2 (αυτό χωρίς την quagga) στεγάζονται 4 από τα πιό βαριά links (γιαυτό και οι ethernet φορτίζονται κάποιες ώρες την εβδομάδα).


και παραπονιέσαι για cpu load και φόρτωμα στις ethernet?  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

ospfd.conf



```
hostname router 
password awmn 
enable password xxxxxx
!
router ospf
  ospf  router-id 10.27.228.6
    network 10.27.228.0/28 area 0.0.0.0
      redistribute connected
      redistribute static 
      
      !

log syslog
```

bgpd.conf


```
hostname router 
password awmn 
enable password xxxxxxx

router bgp 2922
bgp router-id 10.27.228.6
network 10.27.228.0/24

neighbor 10.27.228.1 remote-as 2922
neighbor 10.27.228.1 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.27.228.1 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.27.228.1 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.27.228.1 prefix-list awmn in
neighbor 10.27.228.1 prefix-list awmn out

neighbor 10.27.228.7 remote-as 2922
neighbor 10.27.228.7 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.27.228.7 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.27.228.7 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.27.228.7 prefix-list awmn in
neighbor 10.27.228.7 prefix-list awmn out

neighbor 10.27.231.254 remote-as 3755
neighbor 10.27.231.254 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.27.231.254 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.27.231.254 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.27.231.254 prefix-list awmn in
neighbor 10.27.231.254 prefix-list awmn out


ip prefix-list awmn seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn seq 15 deny any


log syslog
```

αυτό ειναι το config μου για bgp & ospf 
αν δες καταλαβεις κάτι εδώ είμαστε  ::   ::

----------


## petzi

το κύριο pc κολλάει ακόμα και χωρίς σύνδεση με το διπλανό. Πιθανότατο πια το πρόβλημα στο hardware που διαβολικά ταυτίζεται με τις πρόσφατες αλλαγές. Κατεβαίνουν όλα κάτω μέχρι νεοτέρας ....  ::

----------


## mojiro

sweet dreams I maid of you (για τον server παει αυτο  :: )

----------


## gRooV

Καλή τύχη παιδιά!!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Offtopic: Έλα τα VLANS να χορεύουνε στους ρυθμούς του petzi!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

εκ νεου ολα στον router,

μονο cm9/6, 4πλοι adapters, case, pigtails, cf-adapter, ide-cable, βιδες εμειναν ιδια ...

η μητρικη/cpu του πηγαν στο server στην ουσια και τα του server εδω...

ο λογος... ειδαμε να κολλαει και σε στιγμες που επαιζα με το wireless κομματι...
τι αλλο να πω... οσο ηταν κολλημενος, ειχε βγαλει kernel panic και τα
τελευταια errors δεν ειχαν καμια σχεση με το mikrotik console...

_ar 52 mplampla_ εγραφε... επισης μερικοι χαρακτηρες αναβοσβηναν
σε ματζεντα, κιτρινο, γαλαζιο χρωμα....

ειδωμεν....

----------


## vmanolis

> ... επισης μερικοι χαρακτηρες αναβοσβηναν
> σε ματζεντα, κιτρινο, γαλαζιο χρωμα....
> 
> ειδωμεν....


Απλά, μπαίνουν στο πνεύμα των Χριστουγέννων.  ::  

*Καλό μήναααααααααααααααααααα*

----------


## mojiro

Up & Running με αλλη εκδοση μικροτικ (ας ειναι καλα οι κινεζοι  :: )
επισης περαστηκε και η νεα quagga/olsr.

το ιδιο θα γινει και στο 2ο ρουτερ, και θα παιξουν μεταξυ τους με olsr
και οχι ospf, μιας και θα ειναι πιο συμβατα με το Common As

----------


## mojiro

1ος ρουτερ: οπως ειπαμε εχουν αλλαχτει τα παντα
2ος ρουτερ: αλλαχτηκαν προ ολιγου ram & mtik version/quagga/olsr

το OLSR κομματι τρεχει κανονικοτατα, οταν πανε να κανουν connect τα 2
router και με BGP κολλαει ο 2ος...

----------


## vmanolis

> ... οταν πανε να κανουν connect τα 2
> router και με BGP κολλαει ο 2ος...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Μα τα χίλια feeder...  ::

----------


## wolfrathma84

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλες τις προσπάθειες που κάνουν τα παλικάρια  ::

----------


## petzi

ευχές δεν είναι αρκετές... εγώ λέω να πάς να ξηλώσεις το pc σου να το φέρεις να το κάνουμε router  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Καλή επιτυχία σε όλες τις προσπάθειες που κάνουν τα παλικάρια


+ + + + +

----------


## manoskol

ns:~# tracepath 10.86.87.139
1: ns.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.1) 0.437ms pmtu 1500
1: router.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.2) 0.535ms 
2: gw-manoskol.tsap.awmn (10.2.93.37) 1.294ms 
3: gw-tsap.kaiser.awmn (10.2.125.33) 1.738ms 
4: gw-kaiser.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.129) 5.063ms 
5: gw-vaggos13.sv1hfq.awmn (10.2.32.100) 4.245ms 
6: hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139) 4.690ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 6 back 6 

ns:~# tracepath 10.86.87.130
1: ns.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.1) 0.205ms pmtu 1500
1: router.manoskol.awmn (10.2.93.2) 0.535ms 
2: gw-manoskol.tsap.awmn (10.2.93.37) 1.254ms 
3: gw-tsap.kaiser.awmn (10.2.125.33) 1.520ms 
4: gw-kaiser.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.129) 2.114ms 
5: gw-vaggos13.sv1hfq.awmn (10.2.32.100) 4.379ms 
6: gw-sw1hfq.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.117) 4.075ms 
7: tiny.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.130) 8.413ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 7 

 ::  
Ολα οκ απο ότι κατάλαβα...
θα το κρατησετε το olsr ? τελικα ?

----------


## mojiro

ο ναι

----------


## Cha0s

Τελικά βρέθηκε τρόπος να γίνεται configure το OLSR στο mikrotik χωρίς restart του μηχανήματος για να πάρει τις αλλαγές;

----------


## manoskol

Δεν νομίζω..... αναγκαστικά reboot, δεν λες πάλι καλά που παίζει ....  ::

----------


## Painkiller

Παιδιά καλημέρα.Μόλις γράφτηκα.Λοιπόν στην περιοχή μου υπάρχει κάποιος κοντά, ή πρέπει να πάρω κεραία;

----------


## mojiro

κεραια(και ολα τα αλλα μπιχλιμπιδια) θα τα παρεις ειτε
εισαι κοντα σε καποιον ειτε οχι...

ακομα και απεναντι απο την ομνι να εισαι παλι κεραια
θα βαλεις

----------


## mojiro

βελτιωση κατα αρκετουτσικα db το link με sv1ggc(Αθηνα).
καταργηση του link sw1ggw, μιας και θα κανει μαζι με τον
sv1ggcHome(Νικαια).

μπορει να μπαινουν μερικα hop παραπανω, αλλα σαν γραμμη
ανεβαινει τοσο σε ποιοτητα/σταθεροτητα οσο και σε ταχυτητα,
μιας και γινεται αποκεντρωση των Links και η αποσταση ειναι
αισθητα μικροτερη πλεον.

ετσι απο xrisoula-sw1ggw -> xrisoula-petzi-sv1ggcHome-sw1ggw

φυσικα η νεα γραμμη ειναι εξ'ολοκληρου σε olsr.

----------


## mojiro

ο χρηστης του VoIP με αριθμο 10619 αλλαζεται σε 106191

----------


## dti

> βελτιωση κατα αρκετουτσικα db το link με sv1ggc(Αθηνα).


Μια και δεν έχουμε την ευκαιρία να επικοινωνούμε με τον sv1ggc μέσω του forum  ::  κι επειδή η θέση του κόμβου του είναι τέτοια που πιθανότατα θα βοηθούσε αρκετά τις διασυνδέσεις του Κέντρου, μήπως γίνεται να κάνει και κάποιο κοντινό link; (π.χ. noisyjohn #4462, Σύλλογος #3390)

----------


## petzi

δυστυχώς ο Νίκος (sv1ggc) δεν εχει πολύ χρόνο. Παρόλα αυτά, χωρίς να δεσμεύομαι για αυτόν, νομίζω ότι έχει διαθέσιμο if και όρεξη για λινκς.
Θα ενημερωθεί πάραυτα !
Το ενδιαφέρον του noisyjohn #4462 θεωρείται δεδομένο?

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> βελτιωση κατα αρκετουτσικα db το link με sv1ggc(Αθηνα).
> 
> 
> Μια και δεν έχουμε την ευκαιρία να επικοινωνούμε με τον sv1ggc μέσω του forum  κι επειδή η θέση του κόμβου του είναι τέτοια που πιθανότατα θα βοηθούσε αρκετά τις διασυνδέσεις του Κέντρου, μήπως γίνεται να κάνει και κάποιο κοντινό link; (π.χ. noisyjohn #4462, Σύλλογος #3390)


Θα πρέπει να το κοιτάξω πιό προσεκτικά, γιατί υπάρχει μεγάλος σταθμός της vodafon δίπλα μου προς sv1ggc. Μάλλον θα χρειαστεί κεραία στο ψηλότερο σημείο του ιστού. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπορώ να βάλω panel των 9 dB, 9 μοιρών. Για πιάτο ούτε λόγος, ήδη κινδυνεύω από κράξιμο της "Πρωτοβουλίας Κατοίκων για τις Κεραίες". Eχω στα σκαριά αναβάθμιση (κατά τις 4-5 Ιανουαρίου), οπότε θα απαντήσω οριστικά (ναι ή όχι) κατά τις 10 Ιανουαρίου.  :: 
*
Edit: Sorry εννoούσα 24 dB, 9 μοίρες γωνία, 45Χ45 εκατ.*

----------


## mojiro

9 db ? πολυ μικρη για panel. αν θελεις σου δανειζω μια 24db για δοκιμες,
ωστε να αγορασεις μετα παλι 24αρα. Τουλαχιστον εισαστε κοντα.

----------


## noisyjohn

> 9 db ? πολυ μικρη για panel. αν θελεις σου δανειζω μια 24db για δοκιμες,
> ωστε να αγορασεις μετα παλι 24αρα. Τουλαχιστον εισαστε κοντα.


το διόρθωσα, εννοούσα 24 dB με 9 μοίρες γωνία, διαστάσεις 45Χ45 εκατ

----------


## noisyjohn

Η αναβάθμιση που έλεγα δυστυχώς αναβάλεται για 30 περίπου μέρες. Ελπίζω να έχω ξεμπερδέψει μέχρι τότε. Προς παρόν βρίσκομαι σε πέλαγος κώδικα VB και με τη γνωστή dead-line στο λαιμό  ::

----------


## mojiro

Ο κομβος θα ειναι δικτυακα Down λογω εργασιων στο routing.

----------


## mojiro

Οι χρηστες του VoIP με στοιχεια


```
stelios 10261    010261-stelios
agla 	11030 	011030-agla
nian 	11391 	11391-nian
```

αλλαχτηκαν σε



```
stelios 102611    102611-stelios
agla 	110301 	110301-agla
nian 	113911 	113911-nian
```

οσοι εχετε 5ψηφιο node-id δε θα το βαζετε αυτουσιο ως αριθμο!

ο αριθμος αποτελειται απο το node-id ολοκληρο + ενα ψηφιο
ακομα!

Δηλαδη ακομη και 9ψηφιο να ηταν το node-id σας, ο αριθμος
τηλεφωνου θα ειναι 10ψηφιος.

Αυτο γινεται για να εχουμε εως 10 ψηφια στο ονομα μας.

Εγω δηλαδη που ειμαι ο 1832, χρησιμοποιω

1832-1, 1832-2, 1832-4

----------


## mojiro

ο server, απεκτησε 2ο apache web server ωστε να εξηπηρετει και
sites που απαιτουν php5. τα ιδια sites με mod-proxy φενονται και
απο τον 1ο ωστε να βγαινουν ολα μαζι με 1 ip.

----------


## Cha0s

Μπορούσες απλά να βάλεις τα files .php5 πχ να γίνονται parse από την php 5 και τα .php από την php4 χωρίς να σηκώνεις 2ο apache και να παίζεις με mod_proxy.

Τσάμπα resources δηλαδή!  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Μπορούσες απλά να βάλεις τα files .php5 πχ να γίνονται parse από την php 5 και τα .php από την php4 χωρίς να σηκώνεις 2ο apache και να παίζεις με mod_proxy.
> 
> Τσάμπα resources δηλαδή!


μου σπασαν τα νευρα, και λεω δε πα να... αφου δουλευει και ετσι
υστερα κατι fast_cgi που θελε το εκαναν too complicated

ε εφαρμοσα την vlan τεχνικη και στον apache  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

για sv1ggc δεν το βλέπω, ουδέν σχόλιον ..

----------


## mojiro

δε κανεις ελεγχο μην ειναι παρανομα εγκατεστημενη ?

αλλα τι λεμε τωρα... πω αυτο ειναι ...ακια  ::

----------


## petzi

άμα φωνάξεις την ΕΕΤΤ νομίζω ότι κάτι μπορεί να γίνει.
%^  ::  &#@  ::  #$%  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> δε κανεις ελεγχο μην ειναι παρανομα εγκατεστημενη ?
> 
> αλλα τι λεμε τωρα... πω αυτο ειναι ...ακια


Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία ... αλλά σ' αυτή τη περίπτωση....
- Εχει γίνει Ο ΣΑΜΑΤΑΣ από την επιτροπή πρωτοβουλίας κατοίκων. Μέχρι και τα ΜΑΤ έφερε ο κ. Δρίτσας (αδελφός τού παρά τω υπουργείω! Δικαιοσύνης). Προσπαθούμε με ασφαλιστικά μέτρα αλλά δεν το βλέπω. Εχει προσωρινή άδεια από το Υπ. Μεταφορών και τίποτα άλλο. Κατα τα άλλα η Πολεοδομία ξέρει να κυνηγάει κόμβους για υπερκατασκευές στο δώμα (βλ. ximpatzis). ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝΕ;

----------


## noisyjohn

> άμα φωνάξεις την ΕΕΤΤ νομίζω ότι κάτι μπορεί να γίνει.
> %^  &#@  #$%


Ναι καλά, αφου πρώτα χαμηλώσουνε το σήμα μετά έρχεται η ^%$^$^$ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

edit: μάλλον θα πάει στα off-topic

----------


## petzi

Δυστυχώς ο router με τα εξωτερικά λινκς του κόμβου παραμένει εκτός λειτουργίας εξαιτίας αστοχίας σε ρυθμίσεις. Το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί πιθανόν αύριο το απόγευμα.
Ζητώ την κατανόηση των απέναντι....  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Καλό πέρας εργασιών.  ::  
Να ευχηθώ και... καλό κουράγιο στον Μιχάλη;  ::

----------


## mojiro

Λογω προβληματων, διακοπτεται προσωρινα η παροχη Inet στο Ap

----------


## spirosco

Τα λεφτα μας πισω  ::

----------


## petzi

εκτός confederation οι κόμβοι xrisoula και ο αδερφός κόμβος petzi.
Παρακαλούνται οι έχοντες link με τον κόμβο όπως το αλλάξουν as σε 4371.
Οι κόμβοι συνεχίζουν βέβαια να τρέχουν quagga.
Οι έχοντες interfaces για το confederation μπορούν να στρέψουν αλλού εφόσον αξιολογούν ότι μπορούν να το βοηθήσουν έτσι.
Ευχαριστώ τον mojiro για τη βοήθειά του.

----------


## mojiro

mini-Update στον Server...

Αλλαγη τροφοδοτικου απο Codegen 350watt σε QTek 550watt
Αντικατασταση ανεμιστηρα του case με πιο δυνατο και με blue leds  ::  
Προσθηκη Atheros AR5213 για link με πιθανο linux router (guess who)

Ελπιζω σε μελλοντικη αντικατασταση του 80αρη data disk με 320gb,
καθως και με ποιοτικοτερο τροφοδοτικο.

Επισης απολαυστε και το νεο site του server

--> http://www.mozilla.awmn με τα τελευταια applications ολης
της σουιτας του mozilla.org

----------


## mojiro

_Ap Updates_

Ενεργοποιηθηκε ο DHCP για 30 ip's & limited bandwidth + internet
Μπηκε BAN στη UFO MAC 00:12:F0:6A:33 :: 7 λογω κακης χρησης (thanks @ NTNS & ZED για την υποδειξη)

ο κατοχος της mac, μπορει να επικοινωνησει μαζι μου για να του αποδοθει κανονικη ip

----------


## kostas_218

Μιχάλη καλησπέρα ο Κώστας είμαι sw1jgg .το Link εδώ και 4 μέρες το βλέπω εκτός. Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα

----------


## mojiro

το λινκ ειναι και παλι οκ,
ειχε γινει λαθος με τις καρτες οταν εκανα restore ενα παλαιο backup

----------


## dti

> _Ap Updates_
> 
> Ενεργοποιηθηκε ο DHCP για 30 ip's & limited bandwidth + internet


Μία ακόμη κοινωνική προσφορά του awmn για όσους "παραθερίζουν" στον Κορυδαλλό.  ::  
Να σας συμπεριλάβουμε στην επόμενη έκδοση των freespots του awmn για το destinator;

----------


## mojiro

γιατι οχι  ::

----------


## mojiro

μετα απο 2 χρονια συνεχομενης προσφορας...
το site http://www.parapente.awmn

θα διακοψει την παροχη των video-clips μετα τον Οκτωβρη,
ωστε να δεχτει νεότερο υλικό!

Σε μερικες μερες θα βγαλω και τα στατιστικα του site  ::

----------


## nOiz

> θα διακοψει την παροχη των video-clips μετα τον Οκτωβρη,
> ωστε να δεχτει νεότερο υλικό!


Αφού τελείωσε..!  ::

----------


## Nya

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> θα διακοψει την παροχη των video-clips μετα τον Οκτωβρη,
> ωστε να δεχτει νεότερο υλικό!
> 
> 
> Αφού τελείωσε..!



Τελείωσε το "παρά πέντε" αλλά από τον Οκτώβρη θα ξεκινήσουν καινούριες σειρές! 
Οπότε?? 
Έχουμε συνέχεια..!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

το Link Seaman-Xrisoula παιζει ξανα μετα απο αρκετο καιρο  :: 
με 22/22 mbit σε tcp both & ισχυ στο 4 και απο τις 2 πλευρες

----------


## Seaman

ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ..........

----------


## mojiro

το kapa network ειναι down εντελως...

πρωτα κολησε ο petzi
μετα ο mojiro
τωρα και η xrisoula... η οποια ελπιζω απλα να εχει κοπει το ρευμα οπως εγινε προ 5 λεπτων και εδω...

----------


## vmanolis

> ... ελπιζω απλα να εχει κοπει το ρευμα οπως εγινε προ 5 λεπτων και εδω...


  ::   ::   ::  
Ελπίζω να ισχύει αυτό τελικά.  ::  
Μας έχει σκίσει η κωλοΔΕΗ με τις διακοπές της.  ::  
Και την πληρώνουμε και όποτε της κάτσει μας κόβει το ρεύμα.  ::

----------


## mojiro

Προστεθηκε traffic shapping sto Access Point ωστε να αντιμετοπιστει ο τρομερος καυσωνας  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Προστεθηκε traffic shapping sto Access Point ωστε να αντιμετοπιστει ο τρομερος καυσωνας


Θεέ μου τι γλαφυρότητα στον λόγο! Με κάνεις και ανατριχιάζω!  ::   ::  

Άσε ρε τους καημένους τους πελάτες να ρουφήξουν από το γουίφι σας...  ::

----------


## mojiro

ισα ρε  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Αν μπορειτε καντε ενα σκαν προς τα κατω να δειτε αν πιανετε κανα if με ονομα Dr harvester.

----------


## mojiro

> Αν μπορειτε καντε ενα σκαν προς τα κατω να δειτε αν πιανετε κανα if με ονομα Dr harvester.


συχνοτητα ?

----------


## mojiro

Ο server του κόμβου goes holidays... αφού πρώτα πήγε στον κόμβο petzi #3460 αποφάσισε να πάει να δει και τον κόμβο mojiro για ένα total health check-up...

Αυτή τη στιγμή... η καρδιά του server (ένας 6gb Western Digital) τρέχει μέσω VMWare στο PC μου  :: 

Κατά τ' άλλα η αγαπητή μας Peggy σας εύχεται Καλά Χριστούγεννα  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα. αυτόν που είπατε τον έπιανα εγώ από Κυψέλη. Για 3o bb link γιατι τώρα ετοιμάζω ένα 2ο link με ένα γειτονά μου, μάλλον προς Κορυδαλλό πλευρά θα ψάξω.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

αν και δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για ταράτσα ακόμη...

ssid: awmn-4371-searching1 @ 5540 - προς Άνω Κορυδαλλό - Νεάπολη Νικαίας
ssid: awmn-4371-searching2 @ 5640 - προς Αθήνα, με μια πολυκατοικία μπροστά στα 700 μέτρα

----------


## Nikiforos

όταν λες προς Αθήνα προς τα που περίπου? αλήθεια από εκεί βλέπετε τα Τουρκοβούνια στο Γαλάτσι? με τον Προφήτη Ηλία στην κορυφή την εκκλησία. Εγώ είμαι εκεί κοντά σχετικά από κάτω.

----------


## manoskol

Νικηφόρε με όλη την συμπάθεια δεν αρχισες καλα.... κόμβο θες να φτιάξεις? ή ψησταρια?  :: 
Εχεις ξεκινησει με ενα link στα 6klm και θες και πιο μακρινο? Δεν βγαζεις κανα δυο κοντινα 
να εξυπηρετησεις την περιοχή σου?  ::  
Από σουβλάτζηδες εχουμε μπολικους δεν θέλουμε αλλους....
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=18597&hilit=%CE%BC%CE%B1%CE%BA%CF%81%CF%85%CE%BD%CE%AC+inks

----------


## geosid

> Νικηφόρε με όλη την συμπάθεια δεν αρχισες καλα.... κόμβο θες να φτιάξεις? ή ψησταρια? 
> Εχεις ξεκινησει με ενα link στα 6klm και θες και πιο μακρινο? Δεν βγαζεις κανα δυο κοντινα 
> να εξυπηρετησεις την περιοχή σου?  
> Από σουβλάτζηδες εχουμε μπολικους δεν θέλουμε αλλους....
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=18597&hilit=%CE%BC%CE%B1%CE%BA%CF%81%CF%85%CE%BD%CE%AC+inks


το κοντινο δεν ειναι και παντα καλο αν ηθελα εγω προσωπικα να κανω γυρους απο τον εαυτο μου θα πηγαινα στο allou fun park στο καρουζελ και δεν θα εβγαζα λινκ . μερικες φορες επιβαλοντε τα μακρυνα λινκ.

----------


## Nikiforos

manoskol να θέλω εγώ να έχω ΜΟΝΟ μακρινά links? δεν υπάρχει τίποτε κοντά μου δεν έχω οπτική καν, εντάξει μπορεί να μην το ξέρεις δεν λέω, πάντως βλέπω ΜΟΝΟ Κορυδαλλό, Αιγάλεω, Νίκαια και Αγία Βαρβάρα, τίποτα άλλο. Μάλλον θα κάνω link με εναν γειτονά μου που είναι στα 187μέτρα απέναντι μου. Όσο για τις αποστάσεις βλέπω άλλους στο awmn με ΠΟΛΥ τρελές αποστάσεις αν ψάξεις στο wind θα δείς, δε νομίζω εγώ με 7χλμ link να ειμαι ψησταριά! και δεν έχουμε και δυνατά το σήμα btw. Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγηθεί ο τόνος μου, αλλά τι να κάνει κανείς αν του αρέσει να ασχολείτε και δεν εχει και πολύ θέα? στo wind έχω φωτος με την οπτική μου, εκτός από αυτό δεν παίζει τίποτα άλλο. Οσο για το link που δίνεις δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι, μάλλον δεν το έγραψες σωστά. Μάλλον δεν έχεις δει αρκετά το wind, είδα links με 15-33 χλμ μακριά!!!! Αυτά και σορρυ για το μεγάλο post και τον τόνο μου. Α! και ΠΡΩΤΑ βλέπουμε το wind του αλλου και μετα κρίνουμε, γιατί το δικο μου σίγουρα ΔΕΝ το είδες. Ξέχασα να πω ότι το AP xrysoula το έπιανα με το πιάτο μου και με yagi feeder 2,4ghz. Πρέπει να εχω οπτική.

----------


## fengi1

Αυτο ειναι το link
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18597

Για να παιξει καλα ενα μακρυνο λινκ θελει πολυ καλη στοχευση , 
καλα υλικα και αρκετο ψαξιμο στης ρυθμισεις του ( συχνοτητα κυριως ).
Και συντηρηση. 
Δυστυχως ομως λιγοι το " ψαχνουν ". Η συνηθεις τακτικη ειναι αντε το βγαλαμε 
και ουτε ενα bw test δε του κανουμε να δουμε τι παιζει. 
Μολις το κουνησει ο πρωτος αερας παει δουλεια του.
Και αμα κανει και κρυο , ποιος να τρεχει σε ταρατσες ....  ::

----------


## manoskol

Μια χαρα ειδα το wind σου.... εχω 6 interface στον κόμβο μου και πολυ καλυτερη οπτικη απο την 
δική σου... και παλι το 1 δικο σου interface περναει σε αποσταση ολα τα δικα μου αθροισμενα μαζι....
Ειχα βεβαια και την υπομονη να περιμενω να βγαλω link...
Στην ταρατσα ανεβαινω μια φορα το διμηνο ετσι για βολτα....
Τα σηματα μου σε σχεση με το χρονο φενονται εδώ (node 7780)
http://stats.patissia.awmn
Δεν σε μαλώνω ουτε με νιαζει τι θα κάνεις....ουτε κανουμε συγκριση πoιος εχει το μεγαλυτερο ή
το μικροτερο....κανε οτι καταλαβαινεις...
Το οτι ειναι καποιος λαλακας και να εχει 33 χλμ link (λεμε τώρα) παει να πει οτι πρέπει να γινεις και εσυ?  ::  
Το προηγουμενο link ειναι αυτο που λεει ο fengi1... ριξτου μια ματα....  ::   :: 
Y.Γ ενταξει υπαρχουν και οι επιστημονες βεβαια που λενε για alou fun park..αντι να γραψουν κατι της προκοπης
αλλα τωρα τελευταια μου φαινεται καλη ιδεα να αρχισω να σκεπτομαι για διακοπες με τοσα που διαβαζω εδω μεσα....
Θα προτιμησω αγιο Μαυρικιο να παρω και χρώμα  :: 
Υ.Γ2 ενας mod Σκουπα....πλζ

----------


## quam

Σουβλάκι με σουβλάκι έχει διαφορά. Αν δεν τρώγεται το πετάς αλλά υπάρχουν και αυτά που σε κάνουν να γλείφεις και τα δαχτυλά σου. Τι πρόβλημα έχουν κάποιοι με τους σουβλατζίδες και τους βρίζουν δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Οι πιο συνήθεις περιπτώσεις παρεμβολής είναι από αυτούς που συκώνουν δυο πιάτα (λέμε τώρα  ::  ) βάζουν τσίτα την ισχύη και περιμένουν να τους δει κάποιος χωρίς να σκεφτούν πιανού το link έχουν ξεσκίσει.

----------


## manoskol

> Σουβλάκι με σουβλάκι έχει διαφορά. Αν δεν τρώγεται το πετάς αλλά υπάρχουν και αυτά που σε κάνουν να γλείφεις και τα δαχτυλά σου. Τι πρόβλημα έχουν κάποιοι με τους σουβλατζίδες και τους βρίζουν δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Οι πιο συνήθεις περιπτώσεις παρεμβολής είναι από αυτούς που συκώνουν δυο πιάτα (λέμε τώρα  ) βάζουν τσίτα την ισχύη και περιμένουν να τους δει κάποιος χωρίς να σκεφτούν πιανού το link έχουν ξεσκίσει.


Το να βαλεις ενα i/f τσιτα οπως λες με το να ειναι ασυνδεστο δεν προκαλειτε θορυβος....
Αυτο που προκαλει θόρυβο ειναι τα μακρινα με το πολυ traffic... got it?

----------


## mojiro

Αυτο που προκαλει θόρυβο ειναι τα μακρινα με το πολυ traffic = κοντινα λινκ παλι με πολυ traffic και τερμα ισχυ

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα. Αυτά όλα που λέτε τα γνωρίζω, τα έχω διαβάσει τα σχετικά. Αν είσαι τυχερός και έχεις καλή θέα και κοντινούς σου κόμβους , τότε βγάζεις κοντινά links, αν δεν έχεις και δεν έχεις και οπτική όπως εγώ, ή πρέπει ΠΟΤΕ να μην έχεις awmn, ή να πας να κάνεις τάμα ΜΗΠΩΣ και βάλει κανείς σε καμιά γειτονική ταράτσα. Πάντως το link που έχω τώρα παίζει πολύ καλά. Ελπίζω το 2o link να είναι με έναν γείτονα μου εδώ κοντά στα 187μέτρα και δεν έκανα και τάμα.  ::   ::   ::  Τέλος πάντων δεν συνεχίζω γιατί είμαστε ήδη OFF topic. Τα λέμε.

----------


## quam

Δηλαδή όταν παρατηρείς πρόβλημα στο λίνκ σου και ενώ βλέπεις κάποιο awmn-xxxx-search με -60 στην ίδια συχνότητα ποιο από τα ακόλουθα κάνεις ?

1) λες "Α είναι ασύνδετος, δεν με παρεμβάλει" και κοιτάς την κάρτα και το καλώδιο.
2) αφού βρείς το πρόβλημα, βάζεις τα άλλα 3 ελευθερα if σου να εκπέμπουν με default ισχύ σε 3 διαφορετικές συχνότητες.
3) αφού βρείς το πρόβλημα, αγοράζεις μια omni για τους 5 και την κάνεις φάρο (όχι για εξυπηρέτηση πελατών).
4) 1και2 ή 1και3
5) λες "γαμώτο ποιος λαλάκας είναι" και αλλάζεις συχνότητα.

----------


## mojiro

*802.11a*

Interface: awmn-4371-searching1 - προς Άνω Κορυδαλλό - Νεάπολη Νικαίας
τίποτα...

Interface: awmn-4371-searching2 - προς Αθήνα, με μια πολυκατοικία μπροστά στα 700 μέτρα
τίποτα...

Interface: awmn-4371-7051
τίποτα...

Interface: awmn-4371-3460
1. awmn-paxosk-looking4bb -89

Interface: awmn-4371-1552
1. awmn-1552-7164 -84
2. awmn-10139-10618 -87
3. ximp3-13 -89

Interface: awmn-4371-2518
1. awmn-2350-8125 -93
2. Wgs-Kipseli -82
3. ximp3-13 -83
4. ikaros-net -90
5. CableFree -90

Interface: awmn-4371-4936
1. awmn-paxosk-looking4bb -87
2. [][][][][][] (6 τετραγωνάκια) -74 - 00:0B:6B:4D:B2:45

*802.11a Turbo*
τίποτα...

*802.11b & 802.11g*

Interface: awmn-4371-ap
1. awmn-6353-petaloudas -86
2. Acn -84
3. ONTelecoms -82 (Τρία)
4. Panagiotis -86
5. foum -71 (Δύο)
6. OTE -88
7. OTENET_8597 -88
8. maria -86
9. LAVAS HOME -87
10. Gyzi -88
11. coffe-and-more -90
12. linksys -87 (σαν την mythos έχουν γίνει - παντού υπάρχει ένα...)
13. Trinity -85

----------


## geosid

εχεις ενα πμ.

----------


## mojiro

από το internet του κόμβου στο Access point, αφαιρείται η πρόσβαση σε p2p πρωτόκολλα, p2p sites καθώς και rapidshare.* , για προφανείς λόγους...

----------


## mojiro

ένα ακόμη σκαν...




> *5GHz*awmn-6674-6695/sw1ggw-sv1ggc[/*:m:176g58hp]Wgs_Kipseli/andrew[/*:m:176g58hp]BB-2578-7603/BB-2578-7603[/*:m:176g58hp]/immitos[/*:m:176g58hp]awmn-6674-4317/sw1ggw[/*:m:176g58hp]
> 
> *5GHz-Turbo*
> awmn-7603-7651/[/*:m:176g58hp]





> *2.4GHz*FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7140 Annex A[/*:m:176g58hp]CONNX[/*:m:176g58hp]
> 
> *5GHz*[][][][][][]/[/*:m:176g58hp]





> *5GHz*awmn-10139-10618/awmn-10618[/*:m:176g58hp]awmn-1832-11633[/*:m:176g58hp]awmn1552-7164[/*:m:176g58hp]Wgs_Kipseli/andrew[/*:m:176g58hp]





> *2.4GHz*AWMN-1552AP[/*:m:176g58hp]Acn[/*:m:176g58hp]CONNX[/*:m:176g58hp]NETGEAR2[/*:m:176g58hp]ONTelecoms[/*:m:176g58hp]ONTelecoms[/*:m:176g58hp]ONTelecoms[/*:m:176g58hp]OTE[/*:m:176g58hp]OTENET_8597[/*:m:176g58hp]Panagiotis[/*:m:176g58hp]SUZUKI[/*:m:176g58hp]Trinity[/*:m:176g58hp]awmn-4711-AP/LordD-4711-AP[/*:m:176g58hp]carcentral[/*:m:176g58hp]linksys[/*:m:176g58hp]linksys[/*:m:176g58hp]linksys[/*:m:176g58hp]vivodi[/*:m:176g58hp]


Υ.Γ. Καλό είναι ο leecherάκος (MITSOS είναι το όνομα του pc) του AP να στήλει PM, ώστε να του δωθεί στατική IP και παραπάνω B/W. Ο dhcp δεν είναι για χόρταση  ::

----------


## mojiro

Έπεσαν τα Link του Κόμβου, ΖΗΤΩ οι νέοι ιστοί!!!

Υπομονή λίγες μέρες ακόμη και ξανά κοντά σας χεεχεχεχ

----------


## geosid

αντε να δουμε και εμεις απο εδω μια ασπρη μερα....

----------


## mojiro

Tα link, groov, silicon, seaman, παίζουν και πάλι στα 21/21 mbit, με το κατά δύναμιν χαμηλότερη ισχύ... Προστέθηκε και 3ο Link με Νότια Προάστια, στρατηγικής σημασίας, με τον commando.

Δυστυχώς τα επίπεδα θορύβου έχουν ανέβει τραγικά και στους 5GHz. Υπάρχουν περιοχές που πιάνω πολλά Turbo, πχ Αιγάλεω ενώ στην Αθήνα έχει πολλά εταιρικά link με τέρμα ισχύ (δυστυχώς είναι δικά μας άτομα που τα στήνουν)...

Μου πήρε πάνω από δύο ώρες να σκανάρω με όλα τα interface του κόμβου καθώς και από τους διπλανούς και τα απέναντι άκρα, τόσο σε απλό mode όσο και σε Turbo για να βρω κενές συχνότητες με πλάτος 40MHz. Είναι άξιο απορίας τι θα (πρέπει να) κάνουμε σε 2 χρόνια.

----------


## geosid

σε δυο χρονια ποιος ζει ποιος πεθαινει  ::   ::  θα ειναι ενεργα και τα λινκ σε Ν και εκει θα γινει του κουτρουλη ο γαμος .

----------


## ryloth

Απο τον κόμβο priestrunner με το πιάτο που είναι γυρισμένο
πρός κορυδαλλό-αγ.βαρβαρα, πιάσαμε αυτό το SSID

Chrisoula->PriestRunner

ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να είναι ?  ::   ::  

το IF είναι ελέυθερο και μπορεί να γίνει δοκιμή μήπως βγεί 
η συνδεσουλα με καλό σήμα
προς το παρόν το σύνδεσα με σήμα -77 περίπου, ακεντράριστο...

----------


## mojiro

> Απο τον κόμβο priestrunner με το πιάτο που είναι γυρισμένο
> προς κορυδαλλό-αγ.βάρβαρα, πιάσαμε αυτό το SSID
> 
> Chrisoula->PriestRunner
> 
> ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να είναι ?   
> 
> το IF είναι ελεύθερο και μπορεί να γίνει δοκιμή μήπως βγει 
> η συνδεσούλα με καλό σήμα
> προς το παρόν το σύνδεσα με σήμα -77 περίπου, ακεντράριστο...


εσύ τι λες να είναι  :: 
άντε κέντραρε  ::  να δούμε πόσο θα κατέβει  ::

----------


## ryloth

λείπω εκτός αθηνών , ώς συνήθως ..  ::  

εάν μπορεί να ανέβει κεντράρει ο δημήτρης καλώς,
αλλιώς η δουλειά θα γίνει την επόμενη τρίτη-τετάρτη
που υπολογίζω να γυρίσω αθήνα

----------


## mojiro

Peggy Zina Server down for service...

----------


## mojiro

> Peggy Zina Server down for service...


up again με 2x160Gb Seagate σε Raid 1

----------


## mojiro

Λόγω προβλήματος με το Internet, οι WiFi υπηρεσίες που εξαρτώνται από αυτό, τέθηκαν εκτός λειτουργίας.

Squid - Proxy Mesh
Icecast - Awmn2Inet & Inet2Awmn Radio Relays
Web - Awmn2Inet & Inet2Awmn, Sites & Mirrors
DNS - Inet resolution

----------


## mojiro

Ο Server 10.86.87.129 θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας για τις επόμενες ώρες λόγω μετακόμισης (-> mojiro #1832) & μετάλλαξης (-> VM)

----------


## vmanolis

> Ο Server 10.86.87.129 θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας για τις επόμενες ώρες λόγω μετακόμισης (-> mojiro #1832) & μετάλλαξης (-> VM)


Είναι πάλι up και ο DNS server ;

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> Ο Server 10.86.87.129 θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας για τις επόμενες ώρες λόγω μετακόμισης (-> mojiro #1832) & μετάλλαξης (-> VM)
> 
> 
> Είναι πάλι up και ο DNS server ;


ναι, μόνο μία-δύο μέρες ήταν down

----------


## mojiro

server downtime για 1,5 ωρίτσα -> psu upgrade

downtime θα υπάρξει και στη μέση της εβδομάδας μιας και θα αλλαχτεί η ram, ο δίσκος και το βασικό λειτουργικό που τρέχουν τα vm's ώστε να βλέπει όλη τη ram ( http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.553941 )

----------


## geosid

> server downtime για 1,5 ωρίτσα -> psu upgrade
> 
> downtime θα υπάρξει και στη μέση της εβδομάδας μιας και θα αλλαχτεί η ram, ο δίσκος και το βασικό λειτουργικό που τρέχουν τα vm's ώστε να βλέπει όλη τη ram ( http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.553941 )


προσεξε λιγο τις θερμοκρασιες στις μνημες αυτες γιατι εχουν ακουστει λογια οτι ψιλο ζεσταινοντε

----------


## mojiro

και θα μπει δίπλα τους ένα...
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.650544

και σκεφτόμουν να μη βάλω καθόλου fan...

ευχαριστώ. θα δούμε τώρα, ότι προκύψει.

----------


## geosid

> και θα μπει δίπλα τους ένα...
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.650544
> 
> και σκεφτόμουν να μη βάλω καθόλου fan...
> 
> ευχαριστώ. θα δούμε τώρα, ότι προκύψει.


αν σε περνει οικονομικα προτημισε κατι τετοιο , http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.650713 και τις μνημες και τον επεξεργαστη θα ψυξης

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> και θα μπει δίπλα τους ένα...
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.650544
> 
> και σκεφτόμουν να μη βάλω καθόλου fan...
> 
> ευχαριστώ. θα δούμε τώρα, ότι προκύψει.
> 
> ...


δε θα με παίρνει ηχητικά όμως  ::  κάτσε να έρθουν και θα δούμε

----------


## mojiro

παραλάβαμε...!
και επρόκειτο να έχουμε downtime περί τη μία μέρα ίσως...

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> και θα μπει δίπλα τους ένα...
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.650544
> 
> και σκεφτόμουν να μη βάλω καθόλου fan...
> 
> ευχαριστώ. θα δούμε τώρα, ότι προκύψει.
> 
> ...


λοιπόν, όντως ζεσταίνονται πολύ, αλλά όχι σε σημείο που να ενοχλούν ή να κολλάει το σύστημα

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ...


Τα κολληματα δεν θα τα δεις απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη , ειναι αναλογα και το ζορι που θα τρωει το συστημα καθως ρολο παιζει και το κουτι σου και γενικα ολα τα εντοσθια . Καλιο γαιδουροδενε παρα γαιδουρογυρευε.....

----------


## mojiro

...

----------


## geosid

> ...


ανεμηστηρα στο πισω μερος του κουτιου δεν εχεις βαλει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ανεμιστήρα στο πίσω μέρος του κουτιού δεν έχεις βάλει


έχει έχει... έχει και έναν κάτω δεξιά μπροστά από τους δίσκους

----------


## tripkaos

ωραια μπροστα εχει βαλε και ενα πισω.ενας βαζει ενας βγαζει ετσι πρεπει  ::

----------


## spirosco

Χμμμ, ωραιο! μου γυαλισε στο ματι ο intel  ::

----------


## vabiris

O κόμβος είναι κάτω?

----------

